# Schwedenplaner 2021



## MikeHawk (20. Oktober 2020)

Nagut, wenn niemand will  - Also Jungs, auf ein Neues!

Wer hat schon gebucht? Wo gehts hin?
Ich denke aufgrund von Corona sind wohl viele noch vorsichtig mit dem Buchen.

Für mich gehts nächstes Jahr (Dieses mal dann wirklich komplett alleine) wieder zum Gewässersystem nördlich des Vänern,
allerdings an einen anderen See als 2019, damals hat mir das urbane, schwedenuntypische Feeling gar nicht gefallen, auch wenn die Fänge sehr gut waren.

Nun habe ich mir ein etwas abgelegeneres Gewässer gesucht, Ruhe und Abgeschiedenheit ist mir deutlich wichtiger als viele Fische.

Da ich alleine Fahre und 14 Stunden Anreise schon ein dicker Brocken sind würde ich gerne die Nachtfähre nehmen - Tue mich wegen Corona aber noch schwer mit der Buchung...



PS. Kann jemand von euch einschätzen wie schnell ein 2,5 PS Boot ist? Mit 5 PS sind es ca. 10kmh.
Das schwache Boot ist tatsächlich der einzige Haken an der Unterkunft...

LG + Bleibt gesund!


----------



## loete1970 (20. Oktober 2020)

Ups, da war ich zu voreilig...


----------



## loete1970 (20. Oktober 2020)

Also hier auch noch einmal, wir haben auch gebucht, es geht zum Öresjön. 3 Mann sind bereits fest, evtl. kommt noch jemand viertes dazu. Als Reisezeitraum mussten wir dieses Mal den September wählen, da kein anderer Termin zu stande kam.

Alex, zu Deiner Frage bezgl. der Motorisierung;

Wir hatten dieses Jahr auch nur einen 2,5 PS Motor, ne reine Katastrophe, da der Motor, obwohl er neu war, oft gezickt hat und sehr laut war. Auf jeden Fall solltest Du einen Benzinkanister mitnehmen, wir mussten bei der ersten Ausfahrt 500 Meter rudern, da der interne Tank leer gefahren war und wir kein Benzin dabei hatten.

Lt. unserem Echo sind wir zu Zweit knapp 10 km/h gefahren, bei Vollgas.

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Nelearts (20. Oktober 2020)

Auch wir, meine nichtangelnde Frau und ich als Teilzeitangler haben bereits den Juni 2021 am Hummeln gebucht!
Das Haus hatten wir bereits für dieses Jahr im Auge, als wir es gefunden haben war es allerdings schon ausgebucht.
Corona-technisch brauchen wir uns da mit dem Haus keine Gedanken zu machen. Nur mit 1,5km Bootsfahrt zu erreichen, auf dem Landweg nur mit 500m Fußmarsch und einer Machete von einem Forstweg aus. Also alles kein Problem solange keine Reisebeschränkungen seitens der Regierungen erfolgen.
Aber wer jetzt noch nicht gebucht hat muss halt sehen was übrig ist.
Nach unserer Erfahrung der letzten 8 Jahre wird es schon langsam schwierig eine brauchbare Unterkunft zu bekommen.
Angeltechnisch lasse ich mich mal überraschen, der See ist ja doch etwas tiefer. Aber mit Echolot und einem gesunden Equipment sollte schon etwas gehen.
Schließlich sind wir nicht auf den Fisch als Grundnahrungsmittel angewiesen.
Dieses Jahr haben wir es auch geschafft bei 3-wöchigem Aufenthalt nur 2-mal zum Einkaufen von Frischware zu fahren.
Wenn jemand schon einmal dort war wäre ich für Erfahrungsaustausch dankbar!
Also, die Vorplanung und somit Vorfreude ist schon in vollem Gang.
Ich wünsche allen einen erfolgreichen, erholsamen und hoffentlich auch gesunden Aufenthalt für 2021,
Nelearts


----------



## MikeHawk (20. Oktober 2020)

Ich war selber noch nicht am Hummeln, von dem was ich bisher gelesen habe ist dort aber wohl der Hecht die dominante Spezies und nicht wie z.b. am Asnen der Zander.


----------



## Nelearts (20. Oktober 2020)

@MikeHawk: 
Tja, um den Asnen tut es mir etwas leid, bisher hatten wir dort immer sehr schöne Urlaube. Aber wir möchten auch einmal etwas anderes sehen. Den Asnen und seine Umgebung kennen wir mittlerweile zu gut.

Nach meinen letzten Infos ist allerdings auch der Zander im Hummeln mittlerweile ganz gut vertreten, nach erstem Besatz in 2013(?).


----------



## Schwedenangler (21. Oktober 2020)

Hey liebe Schwedenfreunde, 

auch bei mir geht es 2021 wieder nach Schweden und natürlich wieder an den Asnen  !
Herrentour mit 4 Mann  Anfang Juni für 2 Wochen und Familienurlaub  Ende August bis Mitte September für 3 Wochen.
Wir sind wieder wie in den letzten Jahren auf Borgön untergebracht und hoffen das uns das scheiß Virus keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
Wie Holger schon sagt sind gute Häuser nur schwer zu bekommen, vor allen Dingen mit vernünftigen Vermietern, guten Booten und fairen Preisen!!
Daher bleiben wir am Asnen, auch wenn die Angelei nachgelassen hat. Das Gesamtpaket stimmt halt und macht für uns den Unterschied.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## arcidosso (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich wage es kaum zu schreiben. In meinem letzten Bericht schrieb ich noch von einer Trennung des Asnen und mir. Aber während des Einmottens meiner Angelutensilien haben wir beschlossen, dass wir es noch einmal versuchen. 
Ich möchte  also im folgenden Jahr erneut mein schwedisches Heimatgewässer (!!!) besuchen. Beabsichtigt sind Fahrten im Juni und der zweiten Septemberhälfte.  
Begründung: 
1. Der Asnen ist wunderschön. Zu recht wurde er in weiten Teilen Weltkulturerbe
2. Ich kenne den See in seine Strukturen in "meinen" Teilbereiche
3. Ich fühle mich dort wohl, ja, fast heimisch

Die Juni-Fahrt hat einen kleinen Nachteil. Viele gute Bereiche sind bis Mitte August aufgrund des Brutschutzes der Vögel für die Angelei gesperrt. Ausreichende Angelplätze sind dennoch vorhanden. 
In der Gesamtbeurteilung kann ich mich Ralf nur anschließen, ... das Gesamtpaket stimmt. 

Anm.: 
Um den Asnengott zu beruhigen, habe ich schon Nachersatz für die Opfergaben , allgemein Hänger genannt, geordert.


----------



## Schwedenangler (21. Oktober 2020)

[QUOTEAnm.: 
 Um den Asnengott zu beruhigen, habe ich schon Nachersatz für die Opfergaben , allgemein Hänger genannt, geordert.​][/QUOTE]


Nicht nur du ……..


----------



## steel0256 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo 
bei mir geht es nächstes Jahr an den Rymmen,der liegt unter dem Rusken.

arcidosso
 ein Köderretter hilft.


----------



## Nelearts (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiß nicht ob es sinnvoll ist dem Gott sein Opfer wieder abzunehmen


----------



## arcidosso (24. Oktober 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob es sinnvoll ist dem Gott sein Opfer wieder abzunehmen



Holger, als die Hauptschnur noch monofil war, hat man noch viel mehr geopfert. Aber steel 0256 hat doch recht, so einen "neuartigen " Wobblerretter sollte man schon. Glücklicherweise scheint es diese zu geben. Auf der anderen Seite, was man auf dem Fischaltar einmal abgelegt hat, soll man dem Asnengott  nicht wieder wegnehmen. Da gebe ich dir absolut recht. 
Ernsthaft, bei stürmischem Wetter nützt der Köderretter auch nichts. Man wird örtlich viel zu weit mit dem Boot abgetrieben. 
Übrigens, vom Hummeln habe ich viel Gutes gehört. Überschaubares Gewässer mit einem zwischenzeitlich guten Zanderbestand.


----------



## Nelearts (25. Oktober 2020)

Udo, die Köderretter gibt es in den unterschiedlichsten Varianten schon seit Ewigkeiten. Das Modell von steel0256 scheint wohl der gebräuchlichste zu sein!
Immer rettet aber auch der nicht. In den letzten 10 Jahren habe ich einen Nils Master, 2 Mepps und ein Köfisystem durch Hänger (ja, alle am Asnen) verloren.
Vieles kann man retten indem man entgegengesetzt der Hängerrichtung zieht. Ich habe mich in der Vergangenheit mehrfach gefragt, ob ich mir so ein Ding zulegen soll.
Habe es allerdings immer wieder nicht getan. Bei meinen geringen Verlusten schleppe ich nicht noch mehr Hardware mit zum Wasser/Boot. 

So, jetzt noch mal zum Hummeln! Ich finde im Netz nur veraltete Infos aus 2006 etc. Außer bei ifiske, aber da steht nur allgemeines. Interessant wäre eine Tiefenkarte bzw. aktuellere Infos, z.b. auch in welcher Tiefe da was geht im Juni.
Gruß, Holger


----------



## murmeli1965 (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Holger,

schau mal auf dieser Website, hilft meistens für die Tiefenangaben:






						Navionics ChartViewer
					






					webapp.navionics.com
				










Gruß Oldi


----------



## Nelearts (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Oldi,
super, vielen Dank für den Tipp. Tiefentechnisch liegt unser Haus ja gar nicht so schlecht!
Mich wundert nur, dass hier keine aktuelleren Beiträge für diesen See vorliegen. Aber bis Juni ´21, wenn wir dann überhaupt fahren dürfen, ist ja noch etwas Zeit.
Viele Grüße, Holger


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich war vor Jahren mal am Hummeln, weil ich viel gutes drüber gehört hatte. Haben damals trotz gutem Wetters erbärmlich gefangen. An einem Tag hatten wir aus Verzweiflung einen Guide gebucht. Dieser hat uns die guten Stellen gezeigt die wir uns schon selbst erarbeitet haben und hat uns zu 0 Fisch geführt. Hoffe Du machst bessere Erfahrungen.


----------



## SFVNOR (27. Oktober 2020)

Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> Ich war vor Jahren mal am Hummeln, weil ich viel gutes drüber gehört hatte. Haben damals trotz gutem Wetters erbärmlich gefangen. An einem Tag hatten wir aus Verzweiflung einen Guide gebucht. Dieser hat uns die guten Stellen gezeigt die wir uns schon selbst erarbeitet haben und hat uns zu 0 Fisch geführt. Hoffe Du machst bessere Erfahrungen.



Moin Moin,
Das mit den Guide ist auch immer ein Risiko und nicht unbedingt billig. Auch der Guide kann nicht in das Wasser schauen und eine Fanggarantie geben obwohl Dieser wohl das Gewässer kennt oder kennen sollte. Das ist wie bei den Angelkuttern die *Dorsch satt* oder Makrelen versprechen. Entweder es funzt oder nicht. Das ist halt angeln   
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Nelearts (27. Oktober 2020)

@Muhkuh2000 und SFVNOR,
Tja, das spiegelt mal wieder unser Anglerdasein wider. Man kann das Glück nicht erzwingen, hier gilt der Kampf zwischen Fisch und Mensch. Und wenn der Fisch Migräne hat hilft auch kein optimales Wetter. Ich versuche halt mich etwas auf den Urlaub 2021 vorzubereiten, habe aber nicht die Erwartung mich dort als "Kingfisher" zu profilieren. Ein Zander pro Woche wäre nett, der reicht für die Küche. Ein 90+ Hecht wäre auch nett, der reicht zum Erfolgserlebnis. Wenn nicht dann nicht. Hauptsache ein entspannter Urlaub der auch viele andere Freizeitvergnügen neben dem Angeln bietet.
Interessieren würden mich noch die Tiefen in denen die Fische üblicherweise im Juni anzutreffen sind. Reichen beim Hummeln normale Deeprunner bis 6m oder braucht man zusätzliche Hilfsmittel um tiefer zu kommen? Oder steht der Fisch im Juni aufgrund der hohen Tiefe und somit wahrscheinlich allgemein noch niedrigeren Wassertemperatur eher noch flach?
Gruß, Holger


----------



## MikeHawk (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich war zwar noch nicht am Hummeln aber habe auch in anderen schwedischen Gewässern die ebenfalls sehr tief sind die Erfahrung gemacht das die Fische nie unter 6m gebissen haben.

Es waren zwar durchhaus Echos im tiefen Wasser zu sehen, gefangen haben wir aber immer zwischen 5-6 metern.

LG
Alex


----------



## arcidosso (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich fische im Juni in Schweden selten im Freiwasser . Im erweiterten Uferbereich ist eigentlich alles zu erwarten. Diese Erfahrung gilt zumindest für den Asnen, der allerdings grundsätzlich nicht tief ist. Am Sommensee, den ich auch etwas besser kenne, sah das schon anders aus. Die dortigen wirklichen Tiefen haben mir mal gar nicht  geholfen. Ich kann mich Alex nur anschließen, 5 bis 6 m sind schon die interessanten Tiefen. Keine Sprungschichten, bei ein bisschen Wind wird das Wasser auch schön umgewälzt. Das passt für jede Fischart.


----------



## Nelearts (28. Oktober 2020)

@Alex und Udo, danke Euch beiden für die Info zur Fangtiefe.
Immer wieder hilfreich wenn man hier Infos von erfahrenen Boardies erhält!
Muss ich mir also keine Gedanken über Tauchschaufeln, Dipsy Diver etc. machen.
5-6m erreiche ich auch mit Deeprunner Wobblern, Köfis usw.
Gruß, Holger


----------



## MikeHawk (29. Oktober 2020)

Du kannst dir ja mal den Iron Mask von Savage Gear holen.
Der läuft bis über 10m tief.

Kostet nicht viel und dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite wenn flacher 6m doch nix gehen sollte.

Wir wissen ja auch nicht wie das Wetter nächstes Jahr ist. Vlt. wirds wieder 35 grad+...


----------



## Nelearts (29. Oktober 2020)

Hej Alex,
super Tipp, danke! Den werde ich mir mal auf Vorrat legen, ansonsten mal sehen was der örtliche Dealer so an Vorschlägen hat.
VG, Holger


----------



## Latenter (5. November 2020)

Hallo an Alle hier. Ich hoffe doch ich bin hier richtig.
Wir fahren nächstes Jahr im September nach Südschweden in ein Ferienhaus das uns von einem Arbeitskollegen wärmstens empfohlen wurde.
Es liegt in der Nähe von Karlskrona bei der Ortschaft Eringsboda in Blekinge.
Der Kollege fährt dort schon seit Jahren immer wieder hin, weil er nicht nur in den umliegenden Seen am Ferienhaus sondern auch an der Ostsee fischt und sogar hin und wieder einen Ausflug zum Mörrum startet. Das klang für uns doch echt ganz verlockend.
Es wird mein erster Angelurlaub in Schweden daher wollte ich mich mal informieren, welche Köder ich an den Seen für die verschiedenen Fischarten am besten verwenden soll?? Der Bestand in dem Angelrevier ist laut Vermieterwebsite vor allem Hecht, Zander und Barsch.
Ich würde mich über eure Tipps sehr freuen!
LG


----------



## MikeHawk (6. November 2020)

Hast du denn Erfahrungen mit der hiesigen Raubfischangelei?

Dann nimm genau das mit was du auch hier verwendest.

Die Frage ist etwas zu generalistisch um eine gute Antwort darauf zu geben.
Die passende Antwort wäre: "Alles"


----------



## Angelfreak (10. November 2020)

Im Jahr August kommenden Jahres werden wir einen neuen Versuch in Schweden starten, nachdem  unser geplanter Tripp im Juni 2020 ausfallen musste. Im kommenden Jahr werden wir uns weiter nördlich orientieren, wir haben uns einen Gutshofgebäude an einem knapp über 40 Hektar großen See gemietet auf Höhe von Stockholm. Bin mal gespannt, ob da was geht. Über den See selbst war jetzt leider nicht viel raus zufinden, aber immerhin scheinen dort auch Zander drin zu sein. Mal abwarten, meine Vorfreude ist zumindest schon mal groß...
Für ein Ärgernis sorgte die Fährbuchung. Fürs Jahr 2020 hatte ich 2 Autos & 5 Personen gebucht, und dann dass Ticket in ein offenes Ticket umgewandelt. Der Geldwert wurde mir "als offenes Ticket" zur Verfügung gestellt. Ich wollte nun Online eine neue Fährüberfahrt für 2021 buchen, kam jedoch dort nicht weiter. Also Hotline angerufen. Dort angegeben welche Abfahrten ich buchen möchte und dass ich für kommendes Jahr nur 1PKW und 3 Leute buchen will und dazu  auch den "Flextarif". Vom  noch offenen Budget wäre dass möglich gewesen. Mir wurde allerdings gesagt, dass, eine Umbuchung in den Flextarif nicht möglich sein, weil meine Urspungsbuchung nur ein normales "Economy" Ticket war. 
Durch die Buchung eines "Economy" Tickets bliebe eigentlich ein Restbetrag von 75€ übrig.
Netterweise wurde der Restbetrag jetzt einbehalten, bzw. die Kosten meines Tickets genau auf die Höhe meines offenen Tickets angepasst...darüber hab ich mich geärgert.


----------



## loete1970 (10. November 2020)

@ Latenter
meine Erfahrungen sind, dass silber/blau, schwarz/weiß, aber auch barschfarben immer gingen, ob beim Schleppen, oder werfen. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, würde ich mir ein buntes Paket zusammen stellen, damit Du nicht überraschst wirst und reagieren kannst. Und nicht zu vergessen, das Angeln mit Köfi.


----------



## arcidosso (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe für 2021 buchen können. Die Buchung ist schon bestätigt. Im Juni und August gebe ich dem  Asnen die Chance , die schlechten Eindrücke der vergangenen Besuche zu revidieren. Warten wir es ab. 
Jetzt noch die elende Pandemie besiegen, dann sollte den Reisen nichts im Wege stehen.


----------



## fischerinanne (4. Dezember 2020)

Hallo! Ich möchte im Jahr 2021 nach Schweden Angeln. Da ich noch nie dort war wollte ich euch um Tipps beten. Hab mich jetzt in diesem Forum schon etwas durchgelesen. Gibt es jedoch ein TOP Ziel,wenn man das erste mal dort ist?


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Dezember 2020)

fischerinanne schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich möchte im Jahr 2021 nach Schweden Angeln. Da ich noch nie dort war wollte ich euch um Tipps beten. Hab mich jetzt in diesem Forum schon etwas durchgelesen. Gibt es jedoch ein TOP Ziel,wenn man das erste mal dort ist?


Hallo,

das kommt ganz darauf an, auf welche Fische Du aus bist; Forellen und Äschen oder Zander und Hecht. Dementsprechend unterschiedlich sind da auch die Gegenden welche da zu empfehlen sind. Ich habe dort nur auf Forellen und Äschen gefischt und zwar grob gesagt in Mittelschweden relativ nahe der norwegischen Grenze. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nelearts (4. Dezember 2020)

fischerinanne schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich möchte im Jahr 2021 nach Schweden Angeln. Da ich noch nie dort war wollte ich euch um Tipps beten. Hab mich jetzt in diesem Forum schon etwas durchgelesen. Gibt es jedoch ein TOP Ziel,wenn man das erste mal dort ist?


Für detailliertere Tipps sind Deine Infos etwas zu dürftig fischerinanne.
Soll es ein Familienurlaub mit Angeln, ein reiner Angelurlaub, bevorzugt Fluß oder See, bevorzugte Fische, bevorzugte Methode, Ferienhaus, Womo, sonstige Aktivitäten, ungefähre Gegend von Schweden, allgemeine Infos zu Schweden, Anreise, Infrastruktur............................................
Schreib doch mal was du Dir vorstellst. Dann kann Dir hier bestimmt geholfen werden!
Top Ziele gibt es überall auf der Welt, allerdings springen auch in Schweden die Fische nicht von selbst in die Pfanne.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## fischerinanne (6. Dezember 2020)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Für detailliertere Tipps sind Deine Infos etwas zu dürftig fischerinanne.
> Soll es ein Familienurlaub mit Angeln, ein reiner Angelurlaub, bevorzugt Fluß oder See, bevorzugte Fische, bevorzugte Methode, Ferienhaus, Womo, sonstige Aktivitäten, ungefähre Gegend von Schweden, allgemeine Infos zu Schweden, Anreise, Infrastruktur............................................
> Schreib doch mal was du Dir vorstellst. Dann kann Dir hier bestimmt geholfen werden!
> Top Ziele gibt es überall auf der Welt, allerdings springen auch in Schweden die Fische nicht von selbst in die Pfanne.
> Gruß, Nelearts


Hallo, ja am liebsten allgemeine Infos zu Schweden und zur Anreise wären prima


----------



## Schwedenangler (7. Dezember 2020)

Allgemeine Info´s : www.visitsweden.de
Anreise mit dem PKW : Über Dänemark und die zwei Brücken ohne Fähre ( Storebaelt und Öresundbrücke ), 
Vogelfluglinie , Einmal Fähre ( Puttgarden-Rodby ) + einmal Brücke ( Öresundbrücke )
Oder nur Fähre ( Kiel - Göteborg, Travemünde - Malmö, Travemünde - Trelleborg ) um nur einige zu nennen !


----------



## fwde (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich möchte in 2021 mit dem Kombi & Schlauchboot Trailer durch Schweden über Holmsund mit der Fähre nach Vaasa in Finnland fahren
Dabei würde ich gerne 2-3 schöne Seen Flüsse in Schweden zum Barsch Angeln vom Schlauchboot aus nutzen. Campingplatz in der Nähe wäre Klasse

Lese hier öfters was von Åsnen, Hummeln, Östa Camping, Runn in Schweden. Habt Ihr ein paar schöne Angel - Schlauchboot Tipps für mich. Danke im voraus


----------



## Nelearts (16. Dezember 2020)

fwde schrieb:


> Ich möchte in 2021 mit dem Kombi & Schlauchboot Trailer durch Schweden über Holmsund mit der Fähre nach Vaasa in Finnland fahren
> Dabei würde ich gerne 2-3 schöne Seen Flüsse in Schweden zum Barsch Angeln vom Schlauchboot aus nutzen. Campingplatz in der Nähe wäre Klasse
> 
> Lese hier öfters was von Åsnen, Hummeln, Östa Camping, Runn in Schweden. Habt Ihr ein paar schöne Angel - Schlauchboot Tipps für mich. Danke im voraus


Wann soll die Tour denn starten?
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## fwde (16. Dezember 2020)

Spontan je nach Corona Situation irgendwo zwischen Juni-August-September


----------



## MikeHawk (17. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde mich zumindest mal an die Seen halten wo es große Campingplätze gibt.

Dort hast du idR viele Stellen um dein Schlauchboot zu wässern.

Und noch viel wichtiger, Wenn du bei den großen Seen und dem Schlauboot Probleme mit dem Wind bekommst (und die wirst du bekommen...) Hast du jemand der dich retten/abschleppen kann.

LG


----------



## Schwedenangler (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde mir eine Route zusammenstellen anhand der vorhanden Campingmöglichkeiten. Plätze raussuchen, Angelmöglichkeiten im Umkreis
checken und dann vorbuchen. Der Sommer ist in Schweden die Hauptreisezeit und da kann es auch auf Campingplätzen manchmal ziemlich voll werden.
Ein Schlauchboot kannst du fast überall ins Wasser bringen, gerade an Campingplätzen.
Du musst halt für dich wissen wie lange Strecken du am Tag fahren willst. Anhand dessen würde ich auch meine Haltepunkte festlegen.
Der Runn eignet sich ganz gut da du dort auch direkt am Wasser gute Campingmöglichkeiten hast.

Gruß  Ralf


----------



## Nelearts (18. Dezember 2020)

Wie MikeHawk schon schrieb, mit dem Wind ist nicht zu Spaßen! Deshalb der Tipp, suche Dir kleinere Seen zum Zwischenstopp. Besonders mit einem Schlauchboot stelle ich mir das schon recht spaßig/gefährlich vor z.B. auf einem größeren See wie dem Asnen.
Wenn alles klappt (Coronagesockstechnisch) sind wir im Juni am Hummeln, evtl. sieht man sich ja.


----------



## steffen78 (19. Dezember 2020)

Mit dem wind  muss kein Problem sein.Leute ihr wisst doch gar nicht was er für ein Schlauchboot hat -gute Schlauchboote liegen manchmal besser im Wasser als festboote. Ich würde mir trotzdem kein von den großen seen nehmen- da bist manchmal mehr mit Fisch suchen als mit angeln beschäftigt... ich habe in Schweden die besten Erfolge an kleinen unbekannten seen und Flüssen gehabt(die haben manchmal nichtmal ein Namen). 
Wichtig: Das gewässer darf nicht zu klar und sauber aussehen -fehlende Nährstoffe.
Fazit: mach einfach ne Tour und halte an irgendwelchen passenden Gewässern an. Du wirst dich wundern wie gut das klappt mit Fischfang und geiler Natur.


----------



## gehawe (20. Dezember 2020)

fwde schrieb:


> Ich möchte in 2021 mit dem Kombi & Schlauchboot Trailer durch Schweden über Holmsund mit der Fähre nach Vaasa in Finnland fahren
> Dabei würde ich gerne 2-3 schöne Seen Flüsse in Schweden zum Barsch Angeln vom Schlauchboot aus nutzen. Campingplatz in der Nähe wäre Klasse
> 
> Lese hier öfters was von Åsnen, Hummeln, Östa Camping, Runn in Schweden. Habt Ihr ein paar schöne Angel - Schlauchboot Tipps für mich. Danke im voraus


Du kannst z.B. den Mycklaflon versuchen und dort den Campingplatz besuchen.
Mycklaflons Camping​
Viele Grüße

Gerhard


----------



## Reeni (21. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben für Juli/August ein Ferienhaus mit Boot am Spexhultasjön gebucht. Ich hoffe mal, dass wir da erfolgreicher als am Storsjön sind. Im Oktober waren wir in Bodafors am Storsjön (ohne Boot)  und haben nur geschneidert.


----------



## arcidosso (22. Dezember 2020)

En god jul och ett gott nytt år. (gegoogelt  )

Ihr Schweden, kommt alle gut und gesund ins Neue Jahr, das wirklich besser werden soll als 2020. Ich hoffe, dass ich den Einen oder Anderen in Schweden sehen und sprechen kann. Das Unwort  " Corona " soll, nein, muss bis dahin im Müll der medizinischen Geschichte liegen. Große Hoffnung habe ich leider nicht. 
Frohe Weihnachten euch Allen ! 
Udo aus GE


----------



## Nelearts (23. Dezember 2020)

OK, das schwedische googlen lasse ich jetzt mal sein. Der Google-Translator bringt mir zu viele Stilblüten.
Trotzdem von mir einen besten Gruß für frohe, ruhige und besinnliche Weihnachten 2020 und einen tollen Rutsch ins 2021 an Udo, Ralf incl. Truppe und alle anderen schwedischen Elchjäger, ach nee, Hecht-, Zander- und Barschjäger hier!
2021 wird alles besser!
Viel Spaß und viel Vorfreude auf/in 2021!
Gruß, Holger


----------



## Schwedenangler (24. Dezember 2020)

Auch ich wünsche allen Schwedenfreunden ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch in 2021. Hoffen wir mal das das neue Jahr
nicht so verkorkst wird wie 2020 und wir gemeinsam viele schöne Stunden am Wasser in Schweden verbringen können !!
Ich wünsche allen viel Petri Heil  , dem Holger am Hummeln und dem Udo am Asnen ( wo wir uns ja vielleicht treffen könnten  ) sowie allen anderen Anglern die wie wir im neuen Jahr gen Schweden aufbrechen um Ruhe, Erholung und viel Natur zu genießen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Dr.Brösel (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo liebe Schwedenexperten,

ich möchte im Juni/Juli gerne falls dann zulässig/möglich mit einer Gruppe von Freunden nach Schweden. Nun ist das ganze nicht als Angeltrip geplant, ich hoffe jedoch unter dem Deckmantel der frühen Planung die Geschicke so lenken zu können, dass wir an ein gutes Raubfischgewässer fahren . Jetzt kommt die Frage:
Hat jemand von euch eine Region oder vll sogar einen kleineren See direkt im Kopf?
Ich weiß dass man überall in Schweden schöne Häuser an schönen Seen mit schönen Fischen finden kann, aber vll kann mir jemand die Region eingrenzen auf die ich mich konzentrieren sollte.

viele Grüße von der Weser!


----------



## inextremo6 (16. Januar 2021)

Wenn Du ein schönes Haus ,direkt am See suchst,bist du garantiert ein halbes Jahr zu spät. Ich würde jetzt schon für 2022 schauen ,ob noch etwas frei ist.


----------



## Dr.Brösel (16. Januar 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Wenn Du ein schönes Haus ,direkt am See suchst,bist du garantiert ein halbes Jahr zu spät. Ich würde jetzt schon für 2022 schauen ,ob noch etwas frei ist.


Ja, ist spät, ich weiß. Ich finde allerdings noch, wohl Pandemie bedingt, noch recht viel gute Angebote. Wäre auch für eine größere Gruppe, vll. deshalb. Ich bräuchte nur einen Tipp bzgl. der Region.


----------



## Schwedenangler (17. Januar 2021)

Dann rate ich dir dich an den möglichen Häusern zu orientieren. Schau wo was möglich ist und vergleiche die Objekte 
und Möglichkeiten miteinander. Reduziere dann auf 2-3 Objekte und frage dann hier im Forum nocheinmal nach. Dann
 kann man dir eher weiterhelfen.
Wie du ja bereits festgestellt hast gibt es sehr viele gute Seen in Schweden. Wichtig wäre auch zu wissen wie ihr anreisen wollt
und wie weit euer Radius in Schweden sein kann. Ist es nur Südschweden oder auch weiter hoch in Schweden für euch möglich 
euren Urlaub zu verbringen.


----------



## arcidosso (18. Januar 2021)

Ich finde es auch nicht mehr so toll, dass das Forum hier immer öfter zur allgemeinen Urlaubsplanung genutzt wird. 
" ... suche ein Haus in Schweden , irgendwo, für zwei bis zwanzig Personen, möglichst am Wasser , was sind dort für Fische drin und wie springen diese ins Boot  pp. ... "
Spezielle Suchen / Infos zu einem See, Fangtechniken und Ambiente rings um meinen Urlaubsort , Anfahrten zum Urlaubsort,  so stelle ich mir das vor.  Jetzt z.B. Schweden  verweigert die Landeinreise über Dänemark und Norwegen, nicht jedoch über eine Fährverbindung von Deutschland nach Schweden.  Damit kann ich etwas anfangen und ggf.  umplanen. 
Allgemeinanfragen  zur Haussuche in Skandinavien, nein, da halte ich mich zurück.   Wer mich kennt, weiß, dass ich alle anderen Fragen gerne und umfassend beantworte, wenn ich dies kann.  Glücklicherweise handelt es sich nur um meine subjektive Meinung, andere Forenteilnehmen mögen das ganz anders sehen.


----------



## Angelfreak (19. Januar 2021)

Seh ich ähnlich, wenn man Angeln will, dann muss man eben recherchieren, und eben auch vor Ort das Gewässer erkunden.
Heute gibt es unfassbar viele Seiten, die Infos bieten. Für Schweden z.B. Ifiske....welcher ein Überblick bietet.
Meine Häusersuche im Vorjahr und auch dieses Jahr hat mehrere Stunden bzw. Tage gedauert, bis dann "das Richtige" dabei war. 
Wenn alles klappt, bin ich in diesem Jahr ca. 50 km oberhalb von Örebrö unterwegs, also verhältnismäßig weit oben..an einem kleinen und unbekannten See.In dem 40ha großen See in dem unser Boot liegt, gibts zum Glück auch Zander  
Ich freu mich schon darauf, den See zu entdecken und schöne Stunden, bei hoffentlich nicht so vielen Mückenschwärmen  zu verbringen.


----------



## DUSpinner (19. Januar 2021)

Hallo, ich plane dieses oder wegen den coronabedingten Einschränkungen spätestens nächstes Jahr eine 4 wöchige Wohnmobiltour nach Süd-Schweden. Es soll kein reiner Angelurlaub werden, aber als leidenschaftlicher Angler wäre es töricht, sein Angelequipement nicht mitzunehmen. Für die Routenplanung habe ich aus dem Womo-Verlag die Reihe Süd-Schweden besorgt, in dem ich fleißig lese. Hierzu habe ich als Neurentner auch die nötige Zeit. Da ich und nicht meine bessere Hälfte für die Planung verantwortlich bin, wird die Rundeise zufälligerweise entlang an zu beangelnden Gewässern verlaufen. Auf einer Stelle auf einen Campingplätzen würde ich max. 3 Tage bleiben und danach die Natur und Kultur des Landes genießen.

Die Seite Ifiske hat mir schon sehr bei der Planung geholfen. Da ich hieraus und aus dem o.g. Buch gelesen habe, dass für das Fischen an den 5 großen Seen sowie am Meer keine Erlaubnisscheine erforderlich sind, möchte ich dies auch teilweise nutzen. Insbesondere möchte ich ab und an am Meer mein Glück versuchen. Hat jemand hierzu Tipps auf Angelarten, Plätze und evtl. zu fangende Fische.

Außerdem würde mich interessieren, ob und wo man in Südschweden Gelgenheit hat, evtl. auf Lachs zu angeln, da ich in Europa noch keinen gefangen habe. 

Gruss
Olaf


----------



## MikeHawk (19. Januar 2021)

Das ist ja schon fast frech nach den ganzen vorangegangenen Antworten.
Wie wäre es wenn du (wie oben beschrieben) einfach deine Reise planst anhand von anderen Aktivitäten und dann nach spezifischen, vlt. auf dem Weg liegenden Seen fragst?

Um dir dennoch iwie zu helfen:
Angeln an der Küste kannst du überall, da die schwedische Ostsee in Ufernähe sehr salzarm ist sind auch hier hauptsächlich Hecht und Barsch vertreten.
Lachsangeln ist extrem teuer und wenig erfolgsversprechend.


Mein Tipp generell, da Fragen nach dem Motto "Ich fahre nach Schweden aber will nur nebenbei angeln - sagt mir wo"
Immer mehr zunehmen:

Wenn euer Urlaub nicht primär auf angeln ausgelegt ist dann lasst es auch.
Plant so das es für eure Freunde, Familie je nach Aktivitäten oder Reiseroute am angenehmsten ist. Sollte dann in der nähe ein See sein (was eig. immer so ist) informiert ihr euch darüber.

Einen nicht Angel-Urlaub nach dem Gewässer auszurichten funktioniert nicht. Eure Begleiter sind am ende not amused und ihr fangt so oder so nicht besser als an einem "schlechteren" See wenn ihr euch ohnehin nicht gut vorbereitet und bei der größe der Seen eine Menge Zeit ins angeln investiert.

Edit:
Will sagen, auch am besten schwedischen See werft ihr nicht einfach zwischendrin mal die Angel aus und fangt gute Fische. Ohne Boot, Tiefenkarte, GPS und Echolot werdet ihr euch bei vielen Seen sehr schwer tun.


----------



## DUSpinner (19. Januar 2021)

Hallo Mike, wenn Du meinen Post nochmals liest, wirst Du feststellen,  dass zwischen den Zeilen erkennbar ist, dass Angeln einer der Hauptbeschäftigungen meinerseits sein soll.  
Von frech zu sprechen was mein freundlicher Post betrifft kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich habe nach keinen Geheimtipp oder Spott gefragt, sondern lediglich allgemein mich nach dem Angeln am Meer erkundigt. Wozu ist denn solch ein Forum da?  

Wenn mich einer nach Gewässertipps in meiner Umgebung fragt, gebe ich ihm auch eine vernünftige Antwort. Ich habe in diesem Forum zum Glück auch andere User gefunden, die freundlicher auf solche Postings waren und mich mit ihrem Boot zu ihren  Hotspots mitgenommen haben und mich und meine Frau in ihrem Haus übernachten ließen. So etwas erwarte ich gar nicht hier, sondern nur allgemeine Informationen  für so ein schönes Reiseland. Ich glaube in Schweden sind die Menschen freundlicher und offener für Tipps.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,  die Ostsee oder die Binnengewässer leerzufischen, weshalb ich Deinen oder den einen oder anderen Post in diesem Trööt nicht verstehe...
Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## MikeHawk (19. Januar 2021)

Lies dir bitte noch mal die Posts über deinem durch.
Es geht ja nicht darum das du nach einem guten Gewässer in "einer Umgebung" fragst...da könnte ich dir sicherlich weiterhelfen.

Du Fragst nach Gewässern in einem Land-Teil der größer ist als Deutschland, wie soll man hier eine hilfreiche Antwort geben können?


----------



## DUSpinner (19. Januar 2021)

Hallo Mike, ich habe selbstverständlich vor Erstellung alle Postings in diesem Trööt gelesen. Und in keinem war die Rede vom Meeresangeln, weshalb ich explizit danach und nicht wie du mir suggerieren möchtest nach Binnengewässern erkundigt.
Trotzdem hast Du mir auf meinen Eingangströöt einige Infos,  die ich gebrauchen kann, gegeben. Danke hierfür.
Das es in fremden und größeren Ländern als Deutschland schwierig ist, erfolgreich an unbekannte Gewässer zu sein, habe ich in den noch größeren Ländern mit noch mehr Gewässern (USA und Kanada) beim ersten Besuch erfahren müssen. Von daher ist es für mich eine Herausforderung nach dem ersten Urlaub meine Erkenntnisse und Erfahrungen beim nochmaligen Urlaub zu nutzen um den einen oder anderen Fisch zum Landgang zu überreden. Aber der Fang steht für mich in einem  Wohbmobilurlaub nicht im Vordergrund, sondern eher die Natur und das Kennenlernen neuer Gewässer.
Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## Muhkuh2000 (20. Januar 2021)

2021 Schweden, Haus, viel Fisch, nur Zander ü 80cm, wo?


----------



## Schwedenangler (20. Januar 2021)

@ Olaf

In den Schären in Südschweden ( Ronneby, Karlsham, Karlskrona ) kannst du überall ohne Lizenz fischen. Es wird dort auch viele
schöne Campingplätze geben direkt am Meer. Aber ohne Boot wirst du kein Glück haben da die guten Stellen alle ausserhalb der Wurfweite
vom Ufer aus liegen. Also schau neben dem Platz auch nach Leihbooten.
Als bekanntester Lachsfluss in Schweden wäre die Mörrum eine Möglichkeit für dich. Aber inwiefern du wo und wie fischen kannst 
kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Gruß  Ralf


----------



## Nelearts (20. Januar 2021)

Muhkuh2000 schrieb:


> 2021 Schweden, Haus, viel Fisch, nur Zander ü 80cm, wo?


Südschweden!!!!!!
Nach Norden hin werden die Zander dünne.
Nichts zu danken


----------



## loete1970 (21. Januar 2021)

@olaf
Also zum Schärenangeln gibt es hier schon einige Threads, s. Link

https://www.anglerboard.de/search/3...s]=1&c[nodes][0]=6&c[title_only]=1&o=date&g=1

Die Antworten sind auch nicht böse gemeint, nur ist es mittlerweile so, dass sich viele hier anmelden und schreiben, um sich Infos zu ziehen und nie eine Rückmeldung kommt, geschweige denn Berichte oder Fotos. Und das nervt halt ein wenig.

Nun zu Deinem Thema: Grase die Ostküste von  Karlshamn Richtung Västervik/Stockholm ab. Wir waren 3 x in den Schären um und bei Oskarshamn/Västervik. Traumhafte Landschaft und toll zu angeln. Hier ist mit Barsch, Hecht, Zander und sogar Hering zu rechnen. Allerdings ist in den Schären Schleppangeln nicht erlaubt.


----------



## steel0256 (11. Februar 2021)

Anhang anzeigen 366165


----------



## steel0256 (11. Februar 2021)




----------



## steel0256 (11. Februar 2021)

Hallo
Schweden will ohne Corona-Impfung die Einreise verbieten.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Februar 2021)

steel0256 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Schweden will ohne Corona-Impfung die Einreise verbieten.


Hallo,

ich denke mal, dabei bleibt es nicht, da werden noch andere Länder nachziehen.
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich bis zu meinen beiden (im Kopf) geplanten Reisen mit den Impfungen durch bin. Bin Ü-70 und gehöre zur zweiten Impfgruppe. Registrieren habe ich mich schon lassen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## arcidosso (11. Februar 2021)

*1.*​*AUS GEGEBENEM ANLASS*​Es geht das Gerücht um, dass es für die Einreise nach Schweden demnächst eine Impflicht geben soll. Dies stimmt *NICHT*! Schweden plant aktuell einen digitalen Impfpass, welcher ab dem 1. Juni 2021 engeführt werden soll. Dieser digitale Impfpass ist nur für schwedische Bürger geplant. Der Hintergedanke ist, das andere Länder in Zukunft möglicherweise einen Impfnachweis für die Enreise fordern und man frühzeitig darauf vorbereitet sein möchte. Darüberhinaus wird diskutiert, ob Personen mit einer Impfung innerhalb Schwedens frühzeitig Zugang zu kulturellen Einrichtungen bekommen. Auch dies ist noch in Diskussion und nicht beschlossen. Eine Impfpflicht für Touristen oder Einreisende aus anderen EU-Ländern ist *NICHT* beschlossen und aktuell gibt es auf den schwedischen Regierungsseiten keine Hinweise dazu!

Besteht ein Einreiseverbot nach Schweden?​Für EU-Bürger besteht kein generelles Einreiseverbot. 

*Ab dem 6. Februar wird jedoch ein negativer Coronatest für die Einreise benötigt! Dieser Test darf nicht älter als 48 Stunden sein. Diese Regelung gilt vorläufig bis zum 31. März. 

Von der Regelung nicht betroffen sind: Personen unter 18 Jahren, Familiebesuche und Menschen mit Hauptwohnsitz in Schweden.*

Akzeptiert werden folgende Tests:


PCR-Test
Antigentest
LAMP-Test
Das Testergebnis muss schriftlich in schwedischer, englischer, dänische oder norwegischer Sprache ausgestellt sein.



QUELLE  : Internet

Fazit : Abwarten 
Ich bin soundso der Meinung, dass die Zander  ein Einreiseverbot durchbringen wollen. 

2. 
Fährenpreise

Bei meiner gestrigen Planung der Fähre für die Sommerurlaube , ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Preise im Vergleich zu 2020  um über 30 % gestiegen sind. 
Dabei habe ich auch "scheinbare " Angebote berücksichtigt. 
Das bezog sich auf die Linie aus dem skandinavischen Nordosten. Die andere  Linie mit dem Doppelkonsonanten hat zwischenzeitlich Preise , die - überzogen - für Kreuzfahrten genommen werden. Allerdings bieten sie auch dementsprechenden Komfort, der für mich keine Rolle spielt. 
Hat jemand andere Erfahrungen für 2021 gemacht ?


----------



## arcidosso (11. Februar 2021)

Zusatz: 
Ich habe soeben mit der Buchungszentrale gesprochen. Die Dame teilte mir mit, dass grundsätzlich die Preise stabil sind. Angebote wären auch dabei, u.a. eines, das in  der kommenden Nacht um 00.00h freigeschaltet. wird. 
Sie konnte mir keinen Preis nennen, da dieses Angebot im Buchungssystem auf für sie noch nicht freigeschaltet ist. 
Siehe hier : 
Dann sichern Sie sich vom 12.02.-14.02.2021 unser Valentins-Angebot: Online buchbar mit dem Angebotscode *LOVE*.

Vielleicht interessiert es jemanden.


----------



## loete1970 (15. Februar 2021)

Moin Udo,
da haben wir eine andere Erfahrung gemacht. Wir haben in der letzten Woche bei Finnlines für September gebucht und zahlen pro Kopf ca. € 20 weniger. Wir reisen dieses Jahr allerdings wieder zu Viert (letztes Jahr waren wir zu Dritt), haben aber auch mehr Leistungen gebucht, d.h. Abendfähre anstatt die Nachtabfahrt hinwärts, komplette Verpflegung abends/morgens auf beiden Strecken, sowie 2 x eine Außenkabine.

Allerdings macht mich die Impfgeschichte ein wenig unsicher. Wenn gerade die Schweden eine Impfflicht einführen, fände ich das mehr als paradox, na ja, warten wir es ab!


----------



## arcidosso (15. Februar 2021)

Guten Morgen, 
auch ich konnte die Juni-Fähre buchen, allerdings bei der Doppel-Konsonanten -Linie. 
Bei der Finnlines hätte ich tatsächlich 33% mehr als im Vergleich zu 2020 gezahlt. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass der Juni schon zur Hochsaison zählt. 
Blenderangebote gab es dennoch, z.B. die sog. Valentins-Angebote. Diese galten lediglich für Tagesabfahrten innerhalb der Woche. 
Auf der anderen Seite, das Öresund-Ticket ist preislich garantiert keine Alternative. Da die Fährfahrt für mich schon Urlaub ist , ist mir der damit verbundene  Zeitverlust ohne Bedeutung.
Jetzt warte ich auch noch auf einen "Schnapper" für August. 
Corona-Impfung ? Da drücke ich uns  Allen die Daumen -  Die temporären Zahlen sehen ja nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## loete1970 (15. Februar 2021)

Ja, der Preisunterschied wird wohl an den verscheiden Reisemonaten liegen. Bei uns war die Doppel-Konsonaten-Linie 30 % teuerer, muss man echt jedes Jahr neu überprüfen. Für uns fängt der Urlaub auch bereits mit der Fährüberfahrt an und wir kommen entspannt an.

Ich habe meinen Kontakt in Schweden mal angeschrieben, der bisher von einer Impfflicht noch nichts gehört hat, er macht sich aber mal schlau. Gebe dann noch Info.


----------



## chris760819 (15. Februar 2021)

Bei den Fähren lohnt es sich durchaus früh zu buchen. Sehr früh um genau zu sein. Lohnenswert ist immer der BlackFriday. Hier gabs bei TT-Line dieses Jahr die besten Rabatte mit richtig guten Storno- und Umbuchungsbedingungen. Die Finnlines war von den Angeboten diesmal nicht so der Bringer. Aber ich bin da bei Loete. Jedes Jahr einmal kurz auf den beiden Seiten nachschauen und dann gucken welche Fähre preislich besser passt.  Wir haben jetzt für Juni einfach mal auf  "gut Glück" gebucht und warten jetzt sehr gespannt ab, was sich reisetechnisch in den nächsten Wochen noch zu tun wird.

Ich hätte aber mal Frage an alle die mit der TT-Line gefahren sind. Welche Biersorten gibts dort im Bordshop?  

Wir haben sonst immer in Travemünde am Hafenshop unsere Biervorräte eingekauft. Seit letztem Jahr geht das aber nur noch mit ausländischem Wohnsitz.  Im letzten Jahr konnten wir mit ach und krach einen russischen LKW Fahrer überzeugen für uns Bier zu kaufen.


----------



## Dr.Brösel (15. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Schweden Pläne für dieses Jahr werden konkreter. Wir möchten im Juni zu zweit nach Schweden um dort über ca. 8-10 Tage mit dem Kajak zu paddeln. Nun habe ich dazu gleich mehrere Fragen:

1. Hat jemand von euch schonmal eine Kajaktour mit Leihkajaks in Schweden gemacht (a.e. Värmland oder Västergötland) und kann evtl. einen Verleih empfehlen?
2. Wenn mit eigenem PKW unterwegs, welches ist eure liebste Fähre?
3. Wenn ihr euch für eine Raubfischrute für die Gewässer entscheiden müsstet, welches wäre für euch der beste Kompromiss in Bezug auf Rückgrat, Feinfühligkeit, Gewicht und Packmaß (muss irgendwie mit ins Kajak)? (Ich weiß, die ist nicht zu beantworten und wird beim packen des Autos zu massiven Diskussionen  mit der Frau führen)

Ich würde mich über etwaige Geistesblitze freuen, Viele Grüße aus dem jetzt regnerischen Bremen.

P.S.: Falls jemand vor hat zu Fuß mit Zelt usw. in Südschweden unterwegs zu sein, bin ich gerne behilflich bzgl. Routen und Ausstattungsfragen


----------



## loete1970 (15. Februar 2021)

Ja, Chris,  das erinnert mich an unsere Fahrt vor 2 Jahren, auch wir holten sonst jedesmal im Hafenshop unser Bier gekauft und so hatten wir es 2019 auch vor. Das es nicht zu einer Schlägerei mit der Dame vor Ort kam, die mehr als unfreundlich war, war knapp. Auch wir haben dann mit Hängen und Würgen einen Fahrer gefunden, der unseren Biervorrat gekauft hat. TT-Line hatte letztes Jahr auf jeden Fall auch deutsches Bier, allerdings Angebote nur bei einigen Sorten und unsere bevorzugten Sorten gab es nicht.

Daher fährt einer von uns nun vorher immer nach Holland und holt dort das (Dosen-)Bier.


----------



## loete1970 (15. Februar 2021)

@ Dr. Brösel

Wir waren mal am Östra Silen in Värmland, der sich im Seensystem Dalsland Kanal befindet. Dort werden die Seen von Ranger bewirtschaftet, mit Schutzhütten, Feuerstellen etc. Dort waren viele mit dem Kajak unterwegs, daher sollten dort auch Leihmöglichkeiten bestehen.

Als Kompromiß würde ich eine Spinnrute bis WG 80/100 gr. empfehlen, da mit deckt man einen Großteil ab. Ich nutze z.B. die Shimano Forcemaster 50-100 gr in 2,40m zum Schleppen und abwerfen kann ich damit die Schilfkanten auch.


----------



## Dr.Brösel (15. Februar 2021)

loete1970 schrieb:


> @ Dr. Brösel
> 
> Wir waren mal am Östra Silen in Värmland, der sich im Seensystem Dalsland Kanal befindet. Dort werden die Seen von Ranger bewirtschaftet, mit Schutzhütten, Feuerstellen etc. Dort waren viele mit dem Kajak unterwegs, daher sollten dort auch Leihmöglichkeiten bestehen.
> 
> Als Kompromiß würde ich eine Spinnrute bis WG 80/100 gr. empfehlen, da mit deckt man einen Großteil ab. Ich nutze z.B. die Shimano Forcemaster 50-100 gr in 2,40m zum Schleppen und abwerfen kann ich damit die Schilfkanten auch.


Ui, da wäre ich spontan viel viel leichter unterwegs gewesen. Hatte glaub ich gar nicht so vor zu schleppen. Eher jeweils wo ich das Zelt hinstelle dann bisschen drum herum vom Ufer aus. 
Dalsland Kanal wäre denke ich so der Klassiker. Allerdings bietet das scantrack auch an und ich fürchte da so ein bisschen, dass es etwas überlaufen ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2021)

No comment






Jürgen


----------



## loete1970 (15. Februar 2021)

Dann geht es natürlich auch leichter, bis 50 gr. WG, je nach Ködergröße natürlich. Als Tipp: dort läuft der Halco Sorcerer in 15 cm sehr gut (Farbton R19), der wiegt aber schon 30 gr und dann ist die Grenze einer leichteren Rute schnell erreicht.

Wir waren 2 x im Juni am Östra Silen, das letzte Mal 2015, überlaufen war es dort nicht. Das ein oder andere Kanu hat man allerdings gesehen.


----------



## Dr.Brösel (15. Februar 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> No comment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo, genau das würde ich gerne vermeiden. Oder willst du mir sagen, dass ich es grundsätzlich nicht machen soll? Finde die Art zu reisen eigentlich wunderbar. Möchte aber ungern irgendeine Tourischleuder unterstützen.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2021)

Dr.Brösel schrieb:


> Jo, genau das würde ich gerne vermeiden. Oder willst du mir sagen, dass ich es grundsätzlich nicht machen soll?


Ich wollte selbst dieses Jahr einen Road Trip in Richtung Norden machen, da werde ich wohl nichts dagegen haben, wenn andere auch diese Richtung einschlagen?
Ansonsten finde ich den Ansatz dieses Videos gut.
Es geht für mich darum gewisse Spielregeln, bzw. Verhaltensweisen in der Natur zu berücksichtigen und möglichst kleine Fußabdrücke zu hinterlassen.
Die aufgezeigten Verhaltensweisen von Touris, wollte ich auch hierzulande nicht sehen.
So in etwa, Suffparty rund ums Walpurgisnachtfeuer, mit reichlich Beschallung der Umgebung und womöglich noch Müll, oder Tretminen hinterlassen.
Einfach etwas gutes Benehmen zeigen und auch die Freiheit Anderer respektieren, reicht eigentlich als Verhaltensmuster!

Jürgen


----------



## Dr.Brösel (15. Februar 2021)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich wollte selbst dieses Jahr einen Road Trip in Richtung Norden machen, da werde ich wohl nichts dagegen haben, wenn andere auch diese Richtung einschlagen?
> Ansonsten finde ich den Ansatz dieses Videos gut.
> Es geht für mich darum gewisse Spielregeln, bzw. Verhaltensweisen in der Natur zu berücksichtigen und möglichst kleine Fußabdrücke zu hinterlassen.
> Die aufgezeigten Verhaltensweisen von Touris, wollte ich auch hierzulande nicht sehen.
> ...


Unterschreibe ich sofort! Und es ist zu hoffen, dass den lokalen Behörden da was einfällt. Bedauerlich wäre es wenn es dann natürlich wenn es pauschal jeden trifft, der die Natur dort genießen möchte. Ich finde es auch richtig es anzusprechen, wenn jemand man respektloses Verhalten beobachtet. Manchmal bringt es ja doch was. (auch bei uns am Wasser ist das ja durchaus zu beobachten)


----------



## arcidosso (15. Februar 2021)

Wenn das stimmt, müssen sich die meisten von uns keine Gedanken über Fähren und Köder  machen.. Das hilft nur noch "Abwarten "!









						Minister im BILD-Talk: Schweden führt ab 1. Juni Corona-Impfpass ein!
					

Nach Schweden soll bald nur noch einreisen dürfen, wer einen negativen Corona-Test hat. Aber: Es soll auch einen digitalen Impfpass geben!




					www.bild.de


----------



## nani (15. Februar 2021)

arcidosso schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, müssen sich die meisten von uns keine Gedanken über Fähren und Köder  machen.. Das hilft nur noch "Abwarten "!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das stimmen sollte oder durchgesetzt wird, hat sich das für dieses Jahr mit Urlaub in Schweden erledigt.


----------



## chris760819 (15. Februar 2021)

loete1970 schrieb:


> Ja, Chris,  das erinnert mich an unsere Fahrt vor 2 Jahren, auch wir holten sonst jedesmal im Hafenshop unser Bier gekauft und so hatten wir es 2019 auch vor. Das es nicht zu einer Schlägerei mit der Dame vor Ort kam, die mehr als unfreundlich war, war knapp. Auch wir haben dann mit Hängen und Würgen einen Fahrer gefunden, der unseren Biervorrat gekauft hat. TT-Line hatte letztes Jahr auf jeden Fall auch deutsches Bier, allerdings Angebote nur bei einigen Sorten und unsere bevorzugten Sorten gab es nicht.
> 
> Daher fährt einer von uns nun vorher immer nach Holland und holt dort das (Dosen-)Bier.


In Holland, Belgien oder Luxemburg die Biervorräte zu besorgen wäre von mir aus auch kein Problem. 
Wir haben uns im Hafenshop aber immer schön mit skandinavischen Bieren eingedeckt. War ganz nett, weil man sowas eher bei uns nicht bekommt. Hatte ja die Hoffnung sowas in der Art auch auf der Fähre zu bekommen.


----------



## James8 (15. Februar 2021)

arcidosso schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, müssen sich die meisten von uns keine Gedanken über Fähren und Köder  machen.. Das hilft nur noch "Abwarten "!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, 
also wenn ich den Artikel genau lese, werden meiner Meinung nach Themen vermischt u es ist nach wie vor bei der Einreise „nur“ ein negativer Test notwendig...journalistisch typisch Bild


----------



## Schwedenangler (16. Februar 2021)

Na ja, Die Bild braucht halt immer extreme Aufmacher .
Nach Aussage unseres Vermieters brauchen wir uns keine Sorgen zu machen.
Stand heute ist tatsächlich nur ein negativer Test nötig !!!!! Der Impfpass ist nur für die Schweden selber gedacht !!


----------



## arcidosso (16. Februar 2021)

# Schwedenangler

Deine Aussage hat zumindest bist jetzt Bestand . In anderen überörtlichen Medien habe ich keine Bestätigung für die angebliche Aussage des IT- Ministers finden können. 
Normalerweise käme solch eine "Ansage" auch eher vom schwedischen Auswärtigen Amt. 
Zusätzlich hoffe ich auf den Druck der dortigen Stuga-Besitzer. Ich denke, die werden sich nicht so einfach das Touri-Geschäft "kaputt" machen lassen. 
Nach dem ersten Schock der Aussage schaue ich schon wieder zuversichtlicher auf meine Wobbler. Denen habe ich nämlich für 2021 Einsätze in den schwedischen Gewässern versprochen. Meine Versprechen will ich schon einhalten.


----------



## Nelearts (16. Februar 2021)

HejHej,
normalerweise hatte ich ja die Absicht mich an dieser, auf "Information der Bild-Zeitung" beruhenden Diskussion nicht zu beteiligen.
Was im Juni, Juli, August oder sonstwann gilt kann augrund der Virusdynamik heute sowieso niemand wissen.
Ich persönlich habe die Bild-Zeitung schon vor über 30 Jahren aus meinen "Info-Quellen" verbannt.
Bekanntlich besteht die ja sowieso nur aus Angst, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht.
Ich halte mich da lieber an seriösere Quellen wie z. B hier oder hier.
Aber bis ca. 6 Wochen vor meinem Reiseantritt interessiert mich das alles nicht mehr!
Da interessiert mich vielmehr wann unsere Regierung mal in der Lage sein wird genügend Impfdosen zu beschaffen.
Ohje, jetzt bitte keine Diskussion über die Fehler bei der Impfstoff-Beschaffung hier starten, das gehört nicht ins AB und das möchte ich wirklich nicht

Gruß an alle Schwedenfahrer 2021, weiterhin viel Optimismus und Vorfreude,
Nelearts


----------



## Connaught (16. Februar 2021)

Herr Ygeman hat die Meldung der Bild dementiert! Alles easy! https://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/a/Blbvbl/anders-ygeman-efter-tyska-intervjun-de-har-helt-fel


----------



## arcidosso (17. Februar 2021)

Connaught, alter Ire, Deine Nachricht war der Stimmungsaufheller in dieser trüben Zeit. In dem Zeitungsartikel verlangt der IT-Minister auch eine Gegendarstellung in den Medien,die diese wohl falsche Interpretation verbreitet haben. 
Danke für die Info !


----------



## loete1970 (17. Februar 2021)

Moin, Moin,

ich habe auch mit meinem Bekannten in Schweden gesprochen. Ihm ist davon auch nichts bekannt, außer der derzeitige bekannte Testnachweis, sowie das Dänen, Norweger und Briten nicht einreisen dürfen.
Ein digitaler Impfausweis wurde mal ins Gespräch gebracht, erstmal aber nur für die Schweden, mehr auch nicht. Es heißt eh abwarten und wer weiß, auf welche Ideen die Regierungen noch kommen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (22. Februar 2021)

Danke Connaught! Jetzt hab ich ein paar Tage umsonst schlecht geschlafen...


----------



## LarryBrent (3. März 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,
wie ist eure Einschätzung bezüglich des Einreiseverbots nach Schweden aus Dänemark? Das gilt ja vorerst bis zum 31.03., eher Abwarten oder doch direkt ne Fähre Deutschland <-> Schweden buchen?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Schwedenangler (3. März 2021)

Abwarten........
Da wird sich noch einiges tun!


----------



## Nelearts (3. März 2021)

Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Abwarten........
> Da wird sich noch einiges tun!


Würde ich auch sagen....
Fähre buche ich erst im absoluten Notfall 2 Wochen vorher.
Die Fährpreise haben sowieso gut angezogen, also kommt es auf die paar Euronen bei Frühbucher auch nicht mehr an.
Vom Zeitverlust mit der Fähre mal ganz abgesehen.
Ich hoffe einfach mal bis Mitte/Ende Mai auf eine Transitmöglichkeit durch Dänemark.


----------



## Nelearts (6. März 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen....
> Fähre buche ich erst im absoluten Notfall 2 Wochen vorher.
> Die Fährpreise haben sowieso gut angezogen, also kommt es auf die paar Euronen bei Frühbucher auch nicht mehr an.
> Vom Zeitverlust mit der Fähre mal ganz abgesehen.
> Ich hoffe einfach mal bis Mitte/Ende Mai auf eine Transitmöglichkeit durch Dänemark.


Update 06.03.2021:
Eventuell hinke ich ja als Schmartphoneverweigerer etwas hinterher, trotzdem hier mal eine Info für alle die es interessiert.
Es gibt wohl eine relativ neue Schnellfähre von Sassnitz/Rügen nach Ystad/Schweden.
Fahrzeit ca. 2.5 h, Abfahrten um 08:15 und 15:irgendwas.
Die habe ich gerade gebucht für den 12.06.21, 2 Erwachsene, 1 PKW <5m für 95,00 EUR.
Kostenlos stornierbar bis 24h vor Abfahrt.
Vom Niederrhein aus ist es mir eigentlich egal ob ich zur Fähre nach Puttgarden oder Sassnitz fahre.
Gruß an alle,
Nelearts


----------



## MikeHawk (17. März 2021)

Super! Vielen Dank für die Info.
Bis Sassnitz ist es natürlich auch ein Stück von Köln aus.

Für mich war eig. immer der Schlafplatz DAS Argument für die Fähre und nicht die Fahrzeit.

Wenn ich die Nacht durchfahre bin ich zwar morgens früh am Ferienhaus, muss mich dann aber auch erstmal schlafen legen.
Im Endeffekt komme ich dann auch erst Nachmittags zum angeln, nur das mein Rhythmus total im Eimer ist.


----------



## loete1970 (17. März 2021)

jep, sieht bei uns genauso aus Alex, aber trotzdem evtl. mal eine Alternative!


----------



## joungster6 (5. April 2021)

Hallo 
Ich bin schon eine Zeit im Forum aber in letzter Zeit nur mitlesen und jetzt komm ich mal zu dieser Diskussion.
Wir haben für heuer Mai schon wieder Schweden gebucht, weil es letztes Jahr flach gefallen ist.
Wir möchten dieses mal auf jeden Fall fahren, sind auch mit Test und anschliessender Karantäne auch einverstanden.

Wie macht ihr das gibt es schon konkrete Pläne von Leuten für Mai?

Gruss Chris


----------



## MikeHawk (5. April 2021)

Hi, ich fahre zwar im Juni, werde aber einfach für den Donnerstag einen Termin beim Arzt machen mit der Bitte einen Coronatest für die Urlaubsreise auszustellen.
Das sollte ja dann glattgehen wenn man Samstag früh ankommt.

Ich denke ja mal das man irgend eine Art bestätigung zum Test dazu braucht.


----------



## joungster6 (5. April 2021)

Ja da hab ich auch schon angefragt beim Arzt, der macht den Schnelltest mit der Bestätigung auf Englisch.

Einzig ist noch der Test in Schweden , es soll ja an der Fähre eine Teststation geben weil sonst darf man ja nicht Einreisen.
Fragen aber noch unseren Vermieter ob es bei ihnen evtl noch in der Nähe eine Möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## arcidosso (5. April 2021)

Schaut euch die Seite " Visit Schweden " ( offizielle schwed. Touriismus- Seite ) an. Dort sind alle Bedingungen zur Einreise bis zum 31.05.2021 aufgelistet. 
Was für die anschließende Zeit geregelt wird, ist zumindest offiziell noch nicht im Umlauf.


----------



## joungster6 (5. April 2021)

Ja ich hab eh schon alle Seiten durch, wir werden das jetzt einfach durchziehen ausser es kommen noch andere Regeln das wir gar nicht mehr raus kommen aus Deutschland.
Wird schon alles klappen


----------



## christof_Heiden (5. April 2021)

Wir planen auch im Mai nach Schweden zu fahren und sehen dabei folgende Probleme:

Das negative Testergebnis sollte man ja vom Arzt bekommen, wenn man kurz vorher einen Termin macht. Das sehe ich nicht als Problem (vorausgesetzt man ist auch negativ ),
aber es fängt mit der Anreise im Auto an. Wir fahren normalerweise mit 6 Leuten aus 3 Haushalten in einem Sprinter. Allein das können wir ja schonmal knicken.
Es ist nicht erlaubt. Wir müssten also mind. mit 2 Fahrzeugen fahren.
Dann das Einreiseverbot aus Dänemark. Geht also auch nicht. Wir überlegen daher die Fähre Travemünde > Malmö zu nehmen.
Aber schlussletztlich wird es daran scheitern, dass wir bei Ankunft zurück in Deutschland in jedem Fall trotz negativem Testergebnis 5 Tage in Quarantäne müssen. Das kippt unser Vorhaben. Hier habe ich leider noch Nichts anderes gelesen.


----------



## joungster6 (5. April 2021)

Ja das Problem mit der Anreise haben wir auch, sind immer mit 5 Leuten gefahren. Das geht sicher nicht, sind aber dieses Jahr eh nur 4 also braucht es 2 Autos, hilft ja dann nicht.

Wir fahren immer mit der Fähre Rostock Trelleborg das müsste klappen.
Ja in Quarantäne müssen wir auch, lassen uns halt am 5 ten Tag frei testen.
Der 5 te Mann der dieses Jahr nicht dabei ist der kann sich zwar Privat freitesten aber er darf 14 Tage nicht in die Firma die haben da andere Regeln von daher ist der dieses Jahr nicht dabei.


----------



## ellobo11 (6. April 2021)

Hallo Leute, also wir wollen am 1 . Mai nach SWE , haben das von letztem Jahr auf dieses verschoben, noch mal verschieben wollten wir nicht zu mal da in dem " Bundesland"  ne inzidenz von unter 50 ist aber das interessiert ja keinen Hauptsache Malle ist auf. Ja zum Ablauf Fähre Rostock - Ystad und zurück über Dänemark erst hier nen Test machen und dann an der Brücke bei Rückreise, da wir alle aus NRW kommen ist stand jetzt das wir bei negativen test2 nicht in Quarantäne müssen, aber bis dahin ist ja noch was jetzt Brücken lockdown da is vielleicht der Hängematten Halblockdown


----------



## joungster6 (6. April 2021)

Hallo 
Ja bei uns ist auch so letztes Jahr ging gar nicht, aber heuer hält uns keiner mehr.
Ausser sie beschliessen jetzt nochmals andere Sachen, aber da hilft es jetzt eh nichts als abwarten.

Wir kommen aus Bayern und da müssen wir die 5 Tage mindestens und Quarantäne.
Wir fahren auch am 1.Mai hab grad von der Vermieterin das OK bekommen das wir jeder Zeit kommen können.
Sie haben nicht wirklich Einschränkungen.
Darf ich fragen in welche Region es geht? wir sind in der Gegend Valdemarsvik


----------



## Localhorst (6. April 2021)

Wir hoffen auch dieses Jahr unseren letztes Jahr geplanten Schwedenurlaub umsetzen zu können.

Mal schauen was aus dieser Initiative hier bzgl. Eines digitalen Impfpasses wird.









						Schweden will bis zum Sommer digitalen Impfpass einführen
					

Stockholm – Schweden will bis zum Sommer einen digitalen Impfpass einführen, mit dem man unter anderem seine Coronaimpfungen nachweisen kann. Mehrere Behörden... #Schweden #Impfpass #digital




					www.aerzteblatt.de
				




Viele Grüße und allen Reisenden viel Glück
Localhorst


----------



## ellobo11 (7. April 2021)

Ja wir sind am Tiken bei Tingsryd.


----------



## litzbarski (7. April 2021)

ellobo11 schrieb:


> Ja wir sind am Tiken bei Tingsryd.


dann viel Erfolg ellobo11

Andre


----------



## ellobo11 (7. April 2021)

Danke, bist du auch oben?


----------



## A.Kromer (7. April 2021)

Hallo Beisammen, 

auch wir (meine Frau, mein Sohn und ich) werden den umgebuchten Schwedenurlaub von letztem Jahr nicht stornieren und hoffen am 22.05. mit der Fähre von Rostock nach Trelleborg fahren zu können. Dann geht es für 2 Wochen an den nördlichen Teil des Vänern. Wir sind guter Dinge und nehmen die Quarantäne im Anschluss in Kauf. 

Drücken wir uns alle die Daumen!

Viele Grüße 

Andreas


----------



## Nelearts (7. April 2021)

joungster6 schrieb:


> Wir kommen aus Bayern und da müssen wir die 5 Tage mindestens und Quarantäne.





A.Kromer schrieb:


> Dann geht es für 2 Wochen an den nördlichen Teil des Vänern. Wir sind guter Dinge und nehmen die Quarantäne im Anschluss in Kauf.





joungster6 schrieb:


> Ja in Quarantäne müssen wir auch, lassen uns halt am 5 ten Tag frei testen.


Hej Leute,
um das Board hier nicht zu verunsichern schlage ich vor, dass ihr bei euren Beiträgen bzgl. Quarantäne nach Rückreise aus Schweden auch kurz angebt in welches Bundesland in DE ihr zurückkehrt.
Nicht alle Bundesländer haben eine Rückkehrer-Quarantäne!
Das würde m.E. nach viele unnötige Fragen und Sorgen/Gedanken ersparen.
Aber bis Mai/Juni ist sowieso wieder vieles anders!
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## loete1970 (8. April 2021)

Sehe ich genauso, die Situation wird sich wahrscheinlich noch zig mal ändern


----------



## Peacemaker (8. April 2021)

Mahlzeit Boardies!
Meine Jungs und ich haben uns auch für dieses Jahr Schweden auf die Agenda geschrieben...gebucht ist auch schon!
Wir sind ab dem 09.10.21 für 7 Tage am Fegensee!
Wir hoffen das es klappt!War schon mal jemand von euch am Fegensee oder hat mal was gehört?
Gruss und Petri


----------



## Prinzchen (8. April 2021)

Peacemaker schrieb:


> War schon mal jemand von euch am Fegensee oder hat mal was gehört?


Vor 2 Jahren war ich im August dort. Ein interessanter See. Durchschn. Tiefe ca. 5m, aber auch tiefe Bereiche bis etwa 20 Meter. Klares, leicht bräunliches Wasser mit - wie bei fast allen schwedischen Seen, die ich bisher beangelt habe - Felsen, die bis knapp unter die Wasseroberfläche reichen.

Die Fänge waren recht gut, überwiegend Hecht und Zander.

Gruß,
Prinzchen


----------



## Peacemaker (8. April 2021)

Oh,danke für die Info!
Da ich mein eigenes Boot mitnehmen werde muss ich auf die Augen aufhalten was die Felsen angeht,sonst gibts eine böse Überraschung!
Hattest du eine Tiefenkarte?

Gruß und Petri


----------



## smithie (8. April 2021)

Guck mal hier bzgl. der Karte: 






						Marine and Lake Charts
					

Default Description




					www.navionics.com


----------



## Nelearts (8. April 2021)

Hej,
Tiefenkarte vom Fegen gibt es HIER!
Ohne Anmeldung muss man ungefähr wissen wo man hin muss und kann in die Karte zoomen.
Mit kostenfreier Anmeldung gibt es eine Suchfunktion.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Peacemaker (8. April 2021)

Wird wohl am besten sein wenn ich mir die Karte aufs Echolot ziehe...


----------



## arcidosso (19. April 2021)

Hej sverige vänner ( die wenigen Worte die ich im VHS-Kurs gelernt habe ) 

Die Schwedensaison steht ja nun kurz bevor, ... grundsätzlich . Grundsätzlich heißt, es gibt in unserer "bescheidenen " Zeit einige Anlässe, die unsere Fahrten zunichte machen könnten. Ich habe  Juni und August gebucht. Schweden ist durch das deutsche  AA  als Hochinzidenzstaat gelistet.  Jetzt kommt es. Ich muss zur Einreise nach Schweden eine PCR-Test vorlegen, der zum Zeitpunkt der Einreise nicht älter als 48 h ist. Liegt dieses Schreiben ( zusätzliche englisch Übersetzung )  nicht vor, entfällt die Beförderungspflicht der Fährbetreiber.  Darauf weisen diese auch hin. Nun, vor der Anreise ist das hier noch händelbar. Bei der Rückreise nach Deutschland ist allerdings das gleiche Procedere notwendig. Deutschland verlangt für die Einreise aus Schweden ebenfalls das schriftliche Ergebnis des PCR- Tests in englischer Sprache. Ohne diesen Test entfällt ebenfalls die Beförderungspflicht. 
Wie erhalten/bekommen wir diesen Test in Schweden ? Was ich rausgefiltert habe, ist, es gibt Teststationen in den größeren Städte. Ich bin in Kaffhausen. Abfahrtstag ist der übliche Samstag. D.h. , ich muss einen Termin machen, dass ich am Freitag einen Test   ( Kosten ca. 160.-€ )machen kann. In Deutschland wartet man zwischen 6 und 24 Stunden, bis das Ergebnis schriftlich vorliegt. Werden die Schweden zeitlich schneller sein ? Also, mit Stand heute, ist ein Tag zumindest dafür futsch. 
Dieser PCR-Test ist wichtig, da mir sonst in meinem Land -NRW- eine vierzehntägige Quarantäne droht. 
Diese Regelung ist in der Landesverordnung NRW bis zum 31.05, terminiert. Was danach kommt ... , wer weiß das schon. 
Meine Frage an euch. hat einer schon praktische Erfahrungen mit diesem Ablauf gemacht ? Gebe ich oder zeige ich meine Unterlagen beim check-in ab/bzw. vor ?
Wie verhalten sich die Grenzschutzbeamten ? Durchwinken oder Einzelkontrollen ? 
Anmerkung : Die Landanreise über Dänemark ist wieder möglich, die Grenzkonztrollen sollen aber gleich sein. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass mit dem digitalen Impfausweis alles einfacher sein wird. 
Übrigens, für Kinder ( ich gllaube bis 14 j )  entfallen diese Testreihen. 

VG, Udo +


----------



## ellobo11 (20. April 2021)

Hallo, also komme auch aus NRW ich weiß jetzt nicht wie du auf PCR-test kommst.
Ein Antigen-Test reicht auch ,der kostet 40 Euro an der Öresund gibts ne Teststation da testet man sich dann bei der Rückreise.


----------



## arcidosso (20. April 2021)

Guten Morgen, ellobo11, 

danke für die kurzfristige Antwort. 
Ich denke, die Teststation Öresund ist lediglich interessant für den Dänemark-Transit. Ich bin  Fährschiff-Reisender. Dementsprechend ist die Hinfahrt einfach zu händeln. 
Für den Rückfahrtstag hin zur Brücke, Antigentest ( reicht tatsächlich), schriftlichen Bescheid dazu bekommen , danach Trelleborg /Fähre, das könnte eng werden. 
Zusätzlich kommt, dass man verpflichtet ist, die Einreise nach Deutschland schriftlich anzumelden. Diese digital Anmeldung wird unter folgendem Link durchgeführt:




__





						Digitale Einreiseanmeldung
					

Digitale Einreiseanmeldung




					www.einreiseanmeldung.de
				



Weitere Info`s hierzu unter: 








						Aktuelle Informationen für Reisende
					

Die Coronavirus-Einreiseverordnung: Das müssen Reisende über Anmeldepflicht, Absonderungspflicht, Nachweispflicht und zum Beförderungsverbot wissen.




					www.bundesgesundheitsministerium.de
				




Befristet ist diese Maßnahme nach meinem Kenntnisstand bisher bis zum 31.05.d.J. 

Ich hoffe, dass wir danach endlich wieder in einem normalen Zustand befinden. Es bleibt lediglich das "Abwarten" .


----------



## ellobo11 (20. April 2021)

Hallo, ja anmelden müssen wir uns aber das ist wohl eher nicht das große Problem denk ich. Entscheidend für mich ist das hier in NRW diese Quarantäne bei negativen Test wegfällt. Da wir eh über die Brücke fahren ist das bei Rückreise ja machbar, man kann ja wieder durch Dänemark fahren.
Das ist echt ein hin und her geschaue was geht wo ab wann wie lang, stand jetzt ist Transit Dänemark mit englischen negativen test machbar Einreise SWE auch , Ausreise über Brücke wieder mit Test für Dänemark bzw Deutschland, Anmeldung Deutschland und bei negativen Test hier in NRW keine Quarantäne. Puh


----------



## A.Kromer (21. April 2021)

Hallo Beisammen, gerade hat mir Novasol geschrieben, dass der Ferienaufenthalt für die 2 Wochen über Pfingsten storniert wird. Was soll das? Fähre von Rostock ist schon bezahlt. Weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## arcidosso (21. April 2021)

Hej A.Kroomer, 

in dem welchem Land ist dein Urlaubsort ?


----------



## A.Kromer (21. April 2021)

In Schweden, ich war auf der homepage von Novasol, dort wurde das Haus im gleichen Zeitraum wieder zur Vermietung angeboten (zu einem geringfügig höheren Preis), habe es nochmals gebucht. 
Nach langem warten in der Telefonhotline schilderte ich den Vorgang, sie meinten ich muss jetzt den erhöhten Preis bezahlen.


----------



## inextremo6 (21. April 2021)

Kaum zu glauben, die Story.Weshalb sollen sie dir das Haus storniert haben und es danach wieder zur Buchung freizugeben,mit dem Risiko, dass es kurzfristig nicht mehr vermietet wird? Entweder ein technischer Fehler oder irgend etwas anderes.und warum sollst du mehr zahlen.
Kann mir nur vorstellen,dass das Haus  coronabedingt storniert wurde und du es jetzt auf deine Kappe nimmst, wenn du einreisen willst?


----------



## A.Kromer (21. April 2021)

Darf ich hier die E-Mails von Novasol einfügen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. April 2021)

A.Kromer schrieb:


> Darf ich hier die E-Mails von Novasol einfügen?


Wenn du die Boardregeln gelesen hättest wüsstest du es. 

NEIN


----------



## steffen78 (21. April 2021)

Ich denke das sie neue AGB haben für die Buchung...


----------



## A.Kromer (21. April 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn du die Boardregeln gelesen hättest wüsstest du es.
> 
> NEIN


Wer lesen kann ist doch im Vorteil


----------



## VOGULA (24. April 2021)

Servus!

Nachdem die Möglichkeit einer Norwegeneinreise zu Ende Juni leider mehr als in den Sternen steht, ist Schweden wieder auf dem Zettel... 

War letztes Jahr vier Wochen mit der Family dort unterwegs, zum fischen aber einige Jahre nicht mehr...

Aus diesem Grund, ist ein Gedanke (sofern es tatsächlich nicht mit Norge klappen sollte), mal wieder Schweden "unsicher" zu machen, wobei Hecht & Barsch eigentlich nicht unser Fokus ist. 

Gibt es aus eurer Sicht für Ende Juni empfehlenswerte (und ausreichend große) Unterkünfte inkl. gutem Boot, die für vier Personen taugen? Sehr gerne sollte es auch die Möglichkeit geben, auf Salmonidenjagd gehen zu können...

Freue mich auf euer Feedback...


----------



## zokker (25. April 2021)

mistanicegei schrieb:


> Gibt es aus eurer Sicht für Ende Juni empfehlenswerte (und ausreichend große) Unterkünfte inkl. gutem Boot, die für vier Personen taugen? Sehr gerne sollte es auch die Möglichkeit geben, auf Salmonidenjagd gehen zu können...
> 
> Freue mich auf euer Feedback...



JA, gibt es ...


----------



## VOGULA (25. April 2021)

Vielen Dank für dein aussagekräftiges Feedback! Kannst du das noch mit ein paar Details füttern?


----------



## zokker (25. April 2021)

VOGULA schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für dein aussagekräftiges Feedback! Kannst du das noch mit ein paar Details füttern?


Ach ... keine Ursache. Nein ...


----------



## steffen78 (25. April 2021)

Was Zokker im Subtext sagen möchte könnte sein: viel zu allgemein gehalte Frage auf die sich nicht besser antworten lässt...


----------



## steffen78 (25. April 2021)

Schau mal bei ebay kleinanzeigen Ferienhäuser Schweden...


----------



## Lajos1 (25. April 2021)

VOGULA schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Nachdem die Möglichkeit einer Norwegeneinreise zu Ende Juni leider mehr als in den Sternen steht, ist Schweden wieder auf dem Zettel...
> 
> ...


Hallo,

zu Unterkünften kann ich nichts sagen, aber wenn Du auf Salmoniden aus bist, so musst Du schon das westliche Mittelschweden ansteuern. Also Dalarna oder Härjedalen, je näher an der norwegischen Grenze, desto besser.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zokker (25. April 2021)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Was Zokker im Subtext sagen möchte könnte sein: viel zu allgemein gehalte Frage auf die sich nicht besser antworten lässt...



Nein. zokker möchte damit sagen: such dir selber was

Schau mal hier im Trööt #51, #52, #53 usw


----------



## VOGULA (25. April 2021)

Starke Umgangsform!

...wenn du keinen Bock auf eine vernünftige Antwort auf eine ganz nett gestellte Frage hast, dann antworte doch lieber gar nicht.


----------



## VOGULA (25. April 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu Unterkünften kann ich nichts sagen, aber wenn Du auf Salmoniden aus bist, so musst Du schon das westliche Mittelschweden ansteuern. Also Dalarna oder Härjedalen, je näher an der norwegischen Grenze, desto besser.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank! Da schaue ich mich gerne mal um...


----------



## zander67 (26. April 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zu Unterkünften kann ich nichts sagen, aber wenn Du auf Salmoniden aus bist, so musst Du schon das westliche Mittelschweden ansteuern. Also Dalarna oder Härjedalen, je näher an der norwegischen Grenze, desto besser.
> 
> ...


Also ich war schon oft in Dalarna (zwischen Särna und Idre weiter bis nach Flötningen (norwegische Grenze)).
Nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung kann man das Angeln auf Salmoniden in der Region 
nicht unbedingt mit dem Angeln in guten Revieren in Norwegen vergleichen.
Dominieren tut in den meisten Flüssen (Grövlan, Storän, Sörälven) die Äsche, nimmt im Juni auch sehr gut die Fliege, oft auf Grund von Wassertiefe und Strömung auch die einzige Möglichkeit zu angeln, in Nähe der Seen ruhiger, dann aber auch die Gefahr von Hecht.
Wenn Forellen, dann oft nur unter 30 cm, selbst auf Spinner/Wobbler eher Äsche als Forelle.
Südlich von Särna (Österdalälven) gibt es einen Abschnitt mit Großforellen- / Äschen (Mindestmaß 40 cm), 
da aber meistens erst ab Ende August wenn die Forellen zum Laichen aus den großen Seen in die Flüsse ziehen.
Während die guten Reviere in Norwegen oft ganzjährig kaltes Wasser zur Verfügung haben, 
sind in der Region Dalarna die Flüsse deutlich wärmer (Gebirge niedriger), oft in Verbindung mit Seen 
die einen sehr guten Bestand an Hechten und Barschen aufweisen aber auch dementsprechend warm sind.
Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit sich mit einem Hubschrauber an die Bergseen (Grövelsjön) fliegen zu lassen.

In der Region Härjedalen war ich erst einmal, in den Flüssen meistens ebenfalls hauptsächlich Äschen, es gibt viele Seen die mit Regenbogenforellen besetzt sind 
und mit einer zusätzlichen Angelkarte beangelt werden dürfen, sicherlich nicht weil die benachbarten Flüsse über einen so ausgezeichneten Bestand verfügen.
Forellen konnte ich nur in den Talsperren oben im Fjell fangen, aber auch nur zwischen 30-35 cm.
Wie Du schon schreibst, wenn dann direkt an der norwegischen Grenze bei Hamra, Fjällnäs (entlang der Str. 84), da sahen die Flüsse interessant aus.



VOGULA schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Nachdem die Möglichkeit einer Norwegeneinreise zu Ende Juni leider mehr als in den Sternen steht, ist Schweden wieder auf dem Zettel...
> 
> ...


Boot und Salmoniden wird schwer, wie gesagt in den Seen dominiert der Hecht.
Wenn dann weiter nördlich (Lappland), hier kann es aber in Juni noch recht frisch sein
und wenn warm, dann Mücken.

VG


----------



## VOGULA (26. April 2021)

Danke für deine ausführliche Beschreibung! Das hilft


----------



## Lajos1 (26. April 2021)

Hallo zander67,

ist schon klar, ich würde auch Norwegen bevorzugen (machte ich meist auch), wenn ich hauptsächlich auf Forellen aus bin. Ich wollte auch nur darlegen, dass er bei Salmoniden, außer ein paar Ausnahmen, Südschweden schon mal vergessen kann.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## LarryBrent (30. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
dank der aktuellen Situation planen wir spontan (nur noch) zu zweit im Mai oder Juni nach Schweden zu fahrne, voraussichlich Värmland. Ich habe da schon Häuser im Blick, auch welche, die über *Dancenter *vermietet werden. Wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe, hat ja der ein oder andere schon einmal bei denen gebucht.
Meine Frage ist, wie zuverlässig waren die Buchungen bei denen? Der Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, dass ich da ein Haus gefunden habe, was im Verhältnis zu anderen Häusern arg günstig ist (250€ pro Woche) plus 30PS Boot für 1000sek. Den Fotos nach zu urteilen ist die Hütte und das Boot schon ok. Dass das wahrscheinlich nicht die TOP-Hütte ist, wäre ja ok für mich, ich fahre nur ungeren 15 Stunden um festzustellen, dass die Hütte und das Boot garn nicht gehen.

Welche Erfahrungen hattet ihr bisher mit Dancenter?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Larry


----------



## zander67 (30. April 2021)

Bisher ca. 10 Ferienhäuser über Dancenter (Schweden, Norwegen, Dänemark) gebucht.
Dancenter ist schon ok, war erst voriges Jahr in Norwegen, Haus war in Wirklichkeit besser als auf den Fotos.
Habe für eine Woche Haus + Ruderboot ca. 320,-€ bezahlt.
Kann aber auch genau umgekehrt sein.
Lese mir immer die Bewertungen durch, die Häuser werden ja auch meistens noch von anderen Vermittlern angeboten, da auch noch mal Bewertungen lesen.
Zusätzlich bei Gulesider das Haus suchen, aufpassen das die Nachbarhäuser weit genug weg sind, mit Streetview wenn möglich vorbei fahren.

VG


----------



## LarryBrent (30. April 2021)

Danke für die Info, die Seite Gulesider kannt ich noch nicht.
Ich werde dann mal spontan mein Glück versuchen


----------



## steel0256 (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo Vogula

www.andrees-angelreisen.de ist das was für dich?
da kannst du die Fischarten angeben auf die du angeln möchtest.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## balbes (9. Mai 2021)

Auf dem Rückweg muss man auch sich testen lassen. Die Frage ist : Wo gibt es so eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## steffen78 (9. Mai 2021)

Angeblich vor fähre und brücke


----------



## arcidosso (9. Mai 2021)

Corona- Teststationen gibt es tatsächlich in den Häfen von Trelleborg und Malmö und an der Einfahrt zur Öresundbrücke. Telefonische Anmeldund ist oftmals - wenn möglich - von Vorteil. 
Zusätzlich bedarf es noch einer Einreiseerlaubnis nach Deutschland. Diese kann per mail angefordert  oder als print zuvor ausgedruckt werden.  Die mail-Anmeldung funktioniert aber erst drei Tage vor der Einreise, demzufolge wird man wohl die print-Version wählen müssen.  Dabei ist zu beachten, dass für jede einzelne Person ein Antrag ausgefüllt werden muss. 
Der Test selbst darf - wie bekannt -nicht älter als 48 Stunden sein. 
Bei Nichtvorhanden sein des Tests und der Einreiseerlaubnis entfällt die Beförderungspflicht der Reedereien. 
Mir ist das am Rückreisetag zeitlich alles zu ungewiss. ES gibt ausrreichend Medical-Center in Schweden. Ich werde dort zeitgerecht den Antigentest machen lassen und in aller Ruhe zum Fähranleger fahren. 
Das Geschriebene entspricht dem Stand 09.05.2021
Ich selbst bin ab 11.06. auf Fahrt gen Norden. Bis dahin wird unsere  in der Lage   so souveräne Regierung i sicherlich noch Änderungen auf den Weg bringen. 
Warten wir es ab ...


----------



## balbes (9. Mai 2021)

Danke arcidosso für deine ausführliche Antwort. 
Das dumme daran ist, dass man danach zuhause  auf quarantine bleiben muss. 
Aus zwei haushalten darf man doch gemeinsam mit dem Auto fahren. Oder?


----------



## arcidosso (9. Mai 2021)

balbes, 
das Folgende habe ich vom ADAC kopiert und beantwortet deine Fragen. Sachstand ist der 03.05.2021

Kontaktbeschränkungen gelten auch im Auto​Die ADAC Juristen weisen darauf hin, dass *Kontaktbeschränkungen *auch im Auto beachtet werden müssen. In der Öffentlichkeit und im privaten Umfeld darf der eigene Haushalt mit einem* weiteren Haushalt* zusammenkommen – jedoch auf maximal fünf Personen beschränkt. Kinder bis 14 Jahre werden dabei nicht mitgezählt.

Liegt die 7-Tage Inzidenz drei Tage lang *über 100*, so gilt wieder die *Begrenzung *auf nur eine weitere haushaltsfremde Person. Mit dem erlaubten Personenkreis darf gemeinsam im Auto gefahren werden, auch dann, wenn der *Mindestabstand *nicht eingehalten werden kann. Der Mindestabstand sollte dennoch wo immer möglich eingehalten werden. Es wird empfohlen, gemeinsame Autofahrten mit Personen außerhalb der Familie und Angehörigen des eigenen Hausstands auf das Nötigste zu *beschränken*.

Liegt die 7-Tage-Inzidenz in einer Region *unter 35 *Neuinfektionen pro Woche und 100.000 Einwohner, können *drei Haushalte* mit zusammen bis zu zehn Personen zusammenkommen. Auch hier werden Kinder bis 14 Jahren nicht mitgezählt.

Mundschutz im Auto: Hier ist er Pflicht​





In einigen Bundesländern ist der Mundschutz im Auto Pflicht ∙ © iStock.com/miljko
Das Tragen eines *Mundschutzes *bei Fahrten mit einer haushaltsfremden Person ist ratsam, aber nicht grundsätzlich und überall vorgeschrieben: In *Landkreisen und kreisfreien Städten *mit einer 7-Tage-Inzidenz von mehr als 100 kann das Tragen medizinischer Masken von Mitfahrern in privaten Pkw zur Pflicht gemacht werden. Berlin,

*Berlin, Hamburg*, das *Saarland *und *Sachsen *schreiben eine Maskenpflicht im Auto generell vor: Erforderlich ist ein *medizinischer Mund-Nasen-Schutz*. Allerdings gibt es hiervon Ausnahmen: Der Fahrer und die Mitglieder des eigenen Haushalts sind zum Beispiel von der Maskenpflicht befreit. Die Länderverordnungen können hier weitere Ausnahmen vorsehen.


----------



## Nelearts (9. Mai 2021)

Test hin, Maske her, Kontaktbeschränkung im Auto, abhängig von den Personen des Haushaltes, je nachdem in welchem Bundesland.....
Ach wie herrlich, dass das neue Gesetz alles einheitlich macht. Wir warten auf jeden Fall bis 10. Juni und entscheiden dann, ob wir die Schnellfähre von Rügen oder die "eingefahrene" Route Put-Röd und Öresund nehmen. Je nachdem ob eine Übernachtung in MV möglich ist oder nicht.
Und mal sehen wie lange die 2-Klassengesellschaft in D bestand hat! Geimpft, genesen, nicht geimpft (wegen mangeldem Angebot seitens der Regierung)?
Aber OK, genug gelästert.
Unsere Vorbereitungen für Schweden (12.06...03.07,21) laufen auf Hochtouren.
Ein Testergebnis (hoffentlich negativ) sollte wohl nach so langer Anlaufphase zu beschaffen sein. An der Öresundbrücke auf jeden Fall für die Rückreise nach D.
Einfach mal nach Scantest googlen. Da gibts weitere Infos zu Anmeldung, Kosten, Dauer etc.
Gruß und viel Vorfreude allen!
Nelearts


----------



## LarryBrent (9. Mai 2021)

balbes schrieb:


> Danke arcidosso für deine ausführliche Antwort.
> Das dumme daran ist, dass man danach zuhause  auf quarantine bleiben muss.
> Aus zwei haushalten darf man doch gemeinsam mit dem Auto fahren. Oder?


Eine Quarantänepflicht bei Rückreise (außer Virusvariantengebiet) gilt *nicht *für *NRW*. Dort reicht ein negativer Test, den Du ja eh zur Einreise haben solltest/musst.
Findet man in der entsprechenden Coronaeinreiseverodnung unter §4.

Die Preise bei den Testcentern in Schweden sind auch sehr unterschiedlich, man findet auch Schnelltests ab 500SEK.

Wir hoffen auch, dass unsere Tour Mitte Juni stattfindet


----------



## ellobo11 (10. Mai 2021)

Hi, bin seit einer Woche in SWE,die erste Woche war Saukalt hatten auch Schnee, das beste ein 93er Hecht.
Einreise easy mit Antigen Test in englisch, die Schweden kontrolieren, hier ist es auch nicht wie sonst Kassen in den Supermärkten wie in D, ok es sind nicht so viele mit Masken unterwegs aber den ein oder anderen siehst du hier schon. Abstand halten die hier wie bei uns,naja jetzt wird es wärmer da kann man auch mal nachts raus zum angeln, hoffe der ein oder andere Zander kommt noch.
Rückreise ist wohl über die Öre und Dänemark an der brücke nen Test und noch Bescheid sagen das wieder nach Hause kommen.


----------



## loete1970 (10. Mai 2021)

Der erste Schwedenfahrer  Viel Spaß und Erfolg Ellobo11!


----------



## litzbarski (11. Mai 2021)

Hallo Ellobo11,

viel Spaß und Erfolg im gelobten Land.

Kommt heile wieder ...


----------



## steffen78 (12. Mai 2021)

Es gibt was neues von der corona-Reisefront : ab diesen Donnerstag soll es eine bundeseinheitliche Regelung geben das man bei Rückreise aus Risikogebiet Freitesten lassen kann oder man ist geimpft oder genesen. Also würde die quarantäne entfallen.  Quelle sächsische zeitung


----------



## arcidosso (13. Mai 2021)

So, hier ist der Stand vom 13.05.2021
Coronavirus  - Einreiseverordnung (CoronaEinreiseV) vom 12.05.2021
Geltungsbereich: bundesweit
Information für Geimpfte und Genesene:​Impf- und Genesenennachweise können einen negativen Testnachweis ersetzen und von der von der Einreisequarantäne befreien. Dies gilt jeweils nicht bei Voraufenthalt in einem Virusvariantengebiet. Eine *Liste der derzeit ausgewiesenen Risikogebiete* finden Sie hier: www.rki.de/risikogebiete

1. Anmeldepflicht​
Bereits *bevor Sie einreisen*, müssen Sie eine *digitale Einreiseanmeldung* durchführen, wenn Sie sich innerhalb der zehn Tage vor der Einreise in einem Risikogebiet aufgehalten haben. Auf der Homepage www.einreiseanmeldung.de geben Sie die Informationen zu Ihren Aufenthalten der letzten zehn Tage an. Nach vollständiger Angabe aller notwendigen Informationen erhalten Sie eine PDF-Datei als Bestätigung. Ihr Beförderer wird in der Regel vor der Beförderung kontrollieren, ob Sie eine Bestätigung vorweisen können. Eine Beförderung kann anderenfalls nicht erfolgen.
Sollte Ihnen aufgrund fehlender technischer Ausstattung oder aufgrund technischer Störung eine digitale Einreiseanmeldung nicht möglich sein, müssen Sie stattdessen eine Ersatzmitteilung in Papierform PDF-Datei ausfüllen. Bitte entnehmen Sie den Hinweisen in der Ersatzmitteilung, wo Sie diese abzugeben haben (z.B. auf Anforderung beim Beförderer oder bei der Bundespolizei). Wenn keine Anforderung zur Abgabe der Ersatzmitteilung erfolgt, sind Sie verpflichtet, entweder die digitale Einreiseanmeldung nach Einreise nachzuholen oder die ausgefüllte Ersatzmitteilung per Post an folgende Adresse zu übermitteln:
*Deutsche Post E-POST Solutions GmbH, 69990 Mannheim*
*Weitere Infos zur Anmeldepflicht und Ausnahmen davon finden Sie hier: *www.bundesgesundheitsministerium.de/coronavirus-infos-reisende/faq-tests-einreisende.html


Anm.: Ich denke, dass wird der gesetzliche Rahmen für meine Juni-Fahrt bleiben.  Holger, ich melde mich noch mit einer PN


----------



## joungster6 (18. Mai 2021)

Hallo Leute

Also ich bin seit 15.5.2021 wieder zurück aus Schweden.
Es war alles Easy den Test haben wir am Hafen Trelleborg gemacht ohne Anmeldung. Kostet 50 Euro und dauert 15 Minuten.
Nur die Einreiseanmeldung per Bild am Handy und Test herzeigen zum Check in das wars


Kontrolliert wurden wir Deutschland nicht, nur das Gesundheitsamt hat sich gemeldet wegen der Quarantäne aber das war uns klar.


Bei der Einreise nach Schweden sind wir auch von der Polizei in Schweden kontrolliert worden aber war kein Problem wenn der Test vorhanden ist.

Also dann viel Spass den  Schwedenfans


----------



## gehawe (18. Mai 2021)

So - die vorläufige Planung steht. 

Am 19.06 wollen wir in Schweden sein und 2 Wochen bleiben. Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass bis dahin die Testpflicht aufgehoben wird. Ansonsten machen wir halt noch einen Test vorher, oder unterwegs.

Dieses Mal wollte ich etwas weniger schleppen und etwas mehr mit dem Gummifisch jiggen. Zumindest, wenn es auf den Solgen geht. 

Vielleicht geht auch ein Abstecher auf den Skedesjön - Wenn Olli AKA Muhkuh dort die Fische nicht durch unfreiwillige Badeabenteuer und wildes Hin- und Hergekreuze verstört - dann sollte man das ja fast ausnützen. 

Jetzt habe ich auch mal ein paar Krebs-Imitate besorgt - mal sehen, ob das die Barsche interessiert.

Und auf dem Haussee warten die Hechte bestimmt auch schon ....

Hach - wie ich mich freu!!

Viele Grüße an alle

Gerhard


----------



## MikeHawk (18. Mai 2021)

Ich werde auch ab 19.06. in Schweden sein.
Nimmst du auch die Fähre am 18.6.?


----------



## gehawe (18. Mai 2021)

So ist es geplant. Putgarden - Rödby. Aber wir fahren so gegen 16:00 aus der Stuttgarter Gegend los. Kann also eher Samstag (19.06.) früh morgens werden.

Wohin fährts Du in Schweden? Wir sind bei Eksjö.


----------



## MikeHawk (18. Mai 2021)

Ich meinte eher die Nachtfähre.
Ich nehme die Rostock - Trellerborg fähre abends um 10.

Ich bin oberhalb vom Vänern.


----------



## loete1970 (19. Mai 2021)

@youngster6
Besten Dank für die Info. Wie sahen bei Dir/Euch die Fänge aus?


----------



## joungster6 (20. Mai 2021)

Hallo 
Also die Fänge waren heuer nicht so besonderes gut vor allem die Grösse war nicht gut, hauptsächlich kleine Hechte.
Wir fahren schon ein paar Jahre in das Gebiet aber vielleicht war es heuer etwas zu früh die ersten Tag war das Wasser noch sehr kalt.

Haben immer auch gut Hering gefangen aber die waren auch noch nicht da. 
Naja jedes Jahr ist nicht gleich aber schön wars trotzdem, ohne Corona und so.

Für nächstes Jahr ist auch schon wieder gebucht mal wieder a paar Tage später.

loete1970 
Warst du heuer auch schon oben?

Gruss Chris


----------



## loete1970 (25. Mai 2021)

Hallo Chris,

danke für Deine Rückantwort. Wir fahren dieses Jahr erst im September nach Schweden. Hoffentlich spielt die Zeit in den nächsten 3 Monaten für uns...


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Mai 2021)

So langsam macht sich auch bei mir die Aufregung breit.
Vor allem weil ich diesmal wirklich alleine dort bin.

Anfangs hatte ich bedenken das es Ende Juni schon zu spät sein wird um gute Hechtfänge zu erzielen.

Durch das verrückte Frühjahr ist die Natur allerdings soweit zurück....Bei uns sind die Hechte erst vor kurzem aus der Laich raus.
Es könnte vom Zeitraum also ganz gut passen 

Ik freu mir!


----------



## MikeHawk (25. Mai 2021)

Welche Art von Test habt ihr für die Einreise nach Schweden gemacht oder geplant?

Laut auswertigem Amt reicht ja der Antigen test.
Welcher laut unserem Testzentrum das gleiche ist wie der POC Test.

Hierfür müssen die Proben nicht erst ins Labor wie beim PCR Test (Was wiederrum bis zu 36h dauern kann)

Ich würde nun also einen Tag vor Abreise diesen POC Test machen.

Ich freu mich über euren Input.


----------



## chris760819 (25. Mai 2021)

Hey Mike, 
die Regelung mit dem negativen Corona-Test bei Einreise gilt ja vorerst nur bis zum 31.05.2021. Vielleicht hast du und die anderen Schwedenfahrer hier in der Gruppe 
ja Glück und die Testpflicht läuft dann aus.


----------



## arcidosso (30. Mai 2021)

Betr.: Schweden, Rückreise nach Deutschland

über die Web-Seite der " Deutschen Botschaft Stockholm " habe ichj folfenden Hinweis gefunden : 

Derzeit gilt ganz Schweden als *Hochinzidenzgebiet*. Das bedeutet, dass alle aus Schweden nach Deutschland Einreisenden ab Vollendung des sechsten Lebensjahres bereits bei Einreise einen Nachweis einer (negativen) Testung auf eine Infektion mit dem Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 ODER einen Nachweis über eine überstandene Infektion mit dem Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 (mind. 28 Tage, max. sechs Monate, so genannter "Genesenennachweis") ODER einen Nachweis hinsichtlich des Vorliegens einer vollständigen Schutzimpfung gegen das Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 (Impfnachweis) mitführen und diesen sowohl den zuständigen Behörden bei Einreise auf Anforderung sowie gegebenenfalls dem Beförderungsunternehmen vor Antritt der Reise vorlegen müssen. (Diese Regelung gilt ab 13.5.2021, 00.00 Uhr.)


Ich lese das so, dass ich vor meiner Rückreise  nach dem Aufenthalt in Schweden  lediglich den Nachweis meiner vollständigen Schutzimpfung vorzeigen muss. 
Der Schnelltest in Schweden ( 48-Stunden-Regelung ) würde dann entfallen. 

Liege ich da richtig und hat jemand andere Erkenntnisse ?


----------



## LarryBrent (31. Mai 2021)

arcidosso schrieb:


> Betr.: Schweden, Rückreise nach Deutschland
> 
> über die Web-Seite der " Deutschen Botschaft Stockholm " habe ichj folfenden Hinweis gefunden :
> 
> ...



Hi,
ja, das ist richtig, hier ist der Passus aus der entsprechenden Verordnung:
"- Einreisende,  die  sich  in  den  letzten  10  Tagen  vor  der  Einreise  in  einem  Hochinzidenz- oder Virusvariantengebiet aufgehalten haben, müssen bereits bei Einreise über einen Test-nachweis  verfügen.  Entsprechend  des  aktuellen  wissenschaftlichen  Erkenntnisstandes werden  geimpfte  und  genesene  Personen  Getesteten  gleichgestellt.  Dem  Testnachweis gleichwertig  wird  daher  auch  ein  sog.  Genesenen-  oder  Impfnachweis  anerkannt  (Aus-nahme Voraufenthalt in einem Virusvariantengebiet). "
Quelle: https://www.bundesgesundheitsminist...virus/Verordnungen/CoronaEinreiseV_120521.pdf

Diese Aussage wurde mir auch von Stenaline bestätigt.

Edit: Bitte beachten, dass man trotzdem eine Reiseanmeldung machen muss!

Generell sinken in Schweden die Inzidenzen und liegen unter 200, wenn das so bleibt, wird das RKI Schweden im Laufer dieser oder nächster Woche auch zum Risikogebiet herunterstufen.

Bei mir gehts dann Ende nächster Woche los 

Viele Grüße

Larry


----------



## arcidosso (31. Mai 2021)

#larry, 

ich habe heute mit dem Gesundheitsministerium NRW gesprochen. Ja, es wurde bestätigt. Die Geiimpften sind vom Antigentest o.ä.in Schweden befreit. 
Die Einreiseanmeldung übers Internet oder schriftlicher Form bleibt jedoch bestehen. 
Nun, eine Sorge weniger. 
Demzufolge beginnt die Tour gen Norden übernächsten Freitag/Samstag mit der Fahrt nach Travemünde, anschl. Fähre. 
Dir und allen Anderen  "lycka till "


----------



## ps0674 (3. Juni 2021)

Ich suche mir gerade die Finger wund - ich möchte am 12.06. nach Schweden. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen:

Reicht ein Corona- Test aus der Apotheke? Da er in Englisch sein muss - gibt es da irgendwo im Netz einen Vordruck per Download?

Vielem Dank vorab für jede konstruktive Hilfe


----------



## LarryBrent (3. Juni 2021)

ps0674 schrieb:


> Ich suche mir gerade die Finger wund - ich möchte am 12.06. nach Schweden. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen:
> 
> Reicht ein Corona- Test aus der Apotheke? Da er in Englisch sein muss - gibt es da irgendwo im Netz einen Vordruck per Download?
> 
> Vielem Dank vorab für jede konstruktive Hilfe


Nabend,
also ein Selbsttest reicht nicht, Du brauchst ein Testzertifikat, was folgende Angaben umfasst:
_Name der getesteten Person, Zeitpunkt der Probenabnahme, Art des Testes (PCR-, LAMP- oder Antigen-Test), Testergebnis, Aussteller des Zertifikats. Zertifikate werden nur in englischer, schwedischer, norwegischer oder dänischer Sprache akzeptiert._
Quelle: https://stockholm.diplo.de/se-de/corona/2327316 und https://www.folkhalsomyndigheten.se...covid-19-test-required-for-entry-into-sweden/

Bei vielen Bürgertestanbieter bekommt man so ein Zertifikat, was dann in Deutsch und Englisch ist. Zur Sicherheit drucke ich mir das auch noch einmal aus.

Viel Erfolg

Andreas


----------



## ps0674 (3. Juni 2021)

LarryBrent schrieb:


> Nabend,
> also ein Selbsttest reicht nicht, Du brauchst ein Testzertifikat, was folgende Angaben umfasst:
> _Name der getesteten Person, Zeitpunkt der Probenabnahme, Art des Testes (PCR-, LAMP- oder Antigen-Test), Testergebnis, Aussteller des Zertifikats. Zertifikate werden nur in englischer, schwedischer, norwegischer oder dänischer Sprache akzeptiert._
> Quelle: https://stockholm.diplo.de/se-de/corona/2327316 und https://www.folkhalsomyndigheten.se...covid-19-test-required-for-entry-into-sweden/
> ...


**


----------



## MikeHawk (4. Juni 2021)

Zu sehr großer wahrscheinlichkeit wird schweden mit einer Inzidenz von 40 in den nächsten Tagen sowie runtergestuft, so das gar kein Text mehr erforderlich sein wird.


----------



## LarryBrent (4. Juni 2021)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Zu sehr großer wahrscheinlichkeit wird schweden mit einer Inzidenz von 40 in den nächsten Tagen sowie runtergestuft, so das gar kein Text mehr erforderlich sein wird.


Hi,
die Hoffnung habe ich auch, aber die Zahlen sind da schon arg am Springen.

Bitte dabei zwischen Ein- und Ausreise unterscheiden:
Für die Einreise *nach* Schweden gilt bis mindestens zum 30.06 eine Testpflicht, egal ob geimpft oder nicht. Diese Pflicht gilt nicht für die Einreise aus Dänemark, Norwegen und Finnland. Da man aber für die Einreise nach Dänemark nen Test braucht, kommt man bei einer Einreise über Dänemarkt nach Schweden um den nicht herum.

Für die Einreise *von *Schweden nach Deutschland muss man sich digital anmelden (auch vollständig geimpfte) und braucht Stand heute einen Test, oder muss genesen oder vollständig geimpft sein. Bei Genesenen und Geimpften entfällt dann auch die aktuell geltende Quarantäne in D, sonst kann man sich nach 5 Tagen freitesten lassen.

Mal abwarten, was dann kommende Woche gilt


----------



## arcidosso (4. Juni 2021)

Mal etwas Anderes. 
Ist irgendjemand der Boarder in der Nacht zum Samstag, den 12.06., im Fährhafen Travemünde ? 
Ich selbst habe dort den Fährtermin  Travemünde-Trelleborg 02.30h , TT-Line.


----------



## LarryBrent (4. Juni 2021)

Zur Info,
Schweden ist seit heute nur noch Risikogebiet.

Quelle: https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/InfAZ/N/Neuartiges_Coronavirus/Risikogebiete_neu.html


----------



## MikeHawk (4. Juni 2021)

Also eigentlich ändert sich damit ja gar nichts außer das man die Quarantäne direkt aufheben kann und nicht erst nach 5 Tagen...


----------



## LarryBrent (4. Juni 2021)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Also eigentlich ändert sich damit ja gar nichts außer das man die Quarantäne direkt aufheben kann und nicht erst nach 5 Tagen...


Meiner Meinung nach ändert sich schon ein entscheidender Faktor, dass man zur Ausreise, z.B. mit der Fähre, keinen negativen Test mehr braucht. Ein positives Ergebnis würde theoretisch bedeuten, dass du erstmal in Schweden bleiben darfst...


----------



## Nelearts (5. Juni 2021)

arcidosso schrieb:


> Mal etwas Anderes.
> Ist irgendjemand der Boarder in der Nacht zum Samstag, den 12.06., im Fährhafen Travemünde ?
> Ich selbst habe dort den Fährtermin  Travemünde-Trelleborg 02.30h , TT-Line.


Hej Udo,
dann überholst Du mich ja mal wieder rechts!
Wir fahren am 12.06. morgens hier los und hoffen gegen 18:00 Uhr am Hummeln anzukommen.
Freitags, 11.06. noch schnell den Test machen den es mittlerweile an jeder Straßenecke für Noppes gibt.
Dieses Jahr brauchst Du also nicht um Deine Zander bangen, bin weit weg!
Trotzdem schade, dass wir uns nicht mal wieder treffen können.
Ist doch schön, dass coronabedingt wieder etwas Normalität eintritt.
Gestern gab es z.B. in Gelsenkirchen erstmals nach langer Zeit wieder mehr Festnahmen als Neuinfektionen!!

So, ich geh jetzt mal in Deckung und wünsche Dir eine sichere Anfahrt, wir hören voneinander.
Gruß, Holger


----------



## arcidosso (11. Juni 2021)

Guten Morgen, Holger, 

ich habe Dir unter "Unterhaltungen" eine Nachricht geschickt. 
Bis morgen in Schweden.


----------



## arcidosso (28. Juni 2021)

Asnen 12.06.-26.06.2021
Ich denke , ich werde den Bericht mal sachlich teilen. 

Teil 1
Fährtransport Travemünde nach Trelleborg
Nach einer problemlosen Anfahrt über die A1 kam ich gegen 01.00 Uhr am Skandinavienkai an. Der Check-in am Schalter war in Ordnung, die Lane wurde mir genannt und ich durfte einfahren. Öffnen der Schranken erfolgte durch einen Code, der am Automat gescannt wurde.  Einfahren ? Nein, nicht auf das Schiff, sondern in das Hafengelände. Keine weitere Info bzw. Orientierungsmöglichkeit. Nach einer Kurbelei stand ich dann vor der Rampe der Fähre. Ich dachte, rauf auf das Schiff uns schlafen. Gedachte Abfahrtszeit:02.15 h. 
Es tat sich nichts. Um  0400h begann dann das Verladen. Eine Info über den Grund der Verzögerung gab es nicht. Nicht bei der Abfahrt, nicht bei der Ankunft in Trelleborg. Die Zeit wurde übrigens nicht aufgeholt. Gut, es war die Fahrt in den Urlaub, also nebensächlich. An Bord gab es dann das Frühstücksbüffet mit Bedienung zu einem "strammen" Preis, 12,99 € Ich denke, da kann man an Selbstverpflegung denken. 
In Trelleborg wurden wir an der Ausfahrt vom Hafengelände durch dir örtliche Polizei i.S. Corona kontrolliert. Alles entspannt und freundlich. Das schriftliche Ergebnis des Antigentests war der Schlüssel. 

Teil 2
Aufenthalt  am Asnen/Sirkön
Zwischenzeitlich meine zweite Heimat geworden. Schon jetzt sei gesagt, ein Bombensonnenwetter über die gesamte Zeit mit teilweise böeigem Wind und einen kurzen Regenschauer. Das war schon deutlich anders gewesen, nicht nur einmal. Auf Sirkön wurde unsere einsame Stuga bezogen, d.h. die Sachen reingestellt, Ruten fertiggemacht, das Boot eingerichtet  und raus auf den See. Zu erkunden gab es nichts, dafür war ich zu oft hier, eher ein Wiedersehen.  Da es ein entspannter Urlaub werden sollte, war Schlafen bis 0700h angesagt, anschließend frühstücken und erst gegen 1000 h begann das Raus fahren. Meistens bis 1230/1300h, danacgh wurde es zu heiß. Die Nachmittagstour begann zwischen 1700h/1800h und endete bei Helligkeit zwischen 2200 /2300h.  Das waren die Rahmen-bedingungen. Ach ja, wir waren zu zweit,  jeder im eigenen Boot. 
Jetzt zur Fischerei. Trotz der recht kurzen Angelstunden  fingen wir m.E. sehr gut.  Das Urteil haben ich oftmals bei vorherigen Besuchen nicht abgeben können. Angelmethoden waren Schleppen mit Kunstködern, Naturfischen und  Posenfischen . Es waren am Ende 57 Hechte von 30 cm bis 110cm, 16 Zander und 11 Barsche. 
Zum Schleppen. Wobbler von 18/20cm wurden absolut ignoriert. Die Umstellung auf Jerks von 100 mm brachte dann Biss auf Biss. Das galt für alle o.a. Fischarten. Interessant war, dass die Köder , so weit wie man das beeinflussen kann, im Mittelwasser genommen wurden. Das galt für Jerks , aber auch für Köfi`s. Die Köfi`s wurden mitten auf dem See in ca. 3 m-Tiefe angeboten und auch angenommen, das allerdings sehr spitz. Die Jerks wurden lediglich am zweiten Drilling genommen. Nun, das half beim Hakenlösen.  Anm: Der See hat eine durchschnittliche Tiefe von 4m.  Interessant war, dass alle Fische in einem ausgezeichneten abgelaichten Zustand waren. Nun, ganz stimmt das nicht. Wir haben insgesamt 12 Fische entnommen. Einen Hecht, zehn Zander und einen Barsch. Ich denke schon, dass es  ein praktiziertes Catch &Release war. Der Hecht war für meinen Partner, er wollte in Deutschland  Fischfrikadellen machen. Das ist nichts für meine Geschmacksknospen. Die Zander wurden vor Ort filetiert und eingefroren. So endete mit einem zufriedenen Lächeln im Gesicht am letzten Samstag der dortige Aufenthalt. 
Außerhalb des Sees haben wir , vorbeigehend an unserer Stuga, ein Kranichpaar mit einem Küken gesehen. Das Küken war schon so groß wie eine Ente mit langen Beinen.  Diese Familie war so arrogant,die haben uns Ausländer noch nicht einmal angeschaut.   

Teil 3 
Rückfahrt nach Deutschland von Trelleborg aus. 
Chaos im Hafen. Die dortige Linie hat ein neues Check-In - System installiert. Das hatte kaum jemand verstanden, Einweiser gabe es nicht. Na ja, irgendwann bin ich auf die Bahnen gekommen und anschließend zeitgerecht auf das Schiff. Die gebuchte Fahrstrecke war Trelleborg -Travemünde ab 1000h. Trotzdem kamen Rostockfahrer auf "mein Schiff". Wie geht das denn ?  Nun, die Linie hatte aus mir unbekannten Gründen die Linie Trelleborg-Rostock gestrichen.  Wir machten jetzt eine Ostsee-Kreuzfahrt , Trelleborg- Rostock- Travemünde. Eine Info hierüber haben wir niemals bekommen, nicht i.S. Rostock , nicht für Zeitverlängerung des Transfers. Wie oben, wir hatten Urlaub und konnten es verschmerzen. 

Ja, das war es vom Juni-Aufenthalt. Im August folgt noch einmal ein dortiger Aufenthalt, leider nur eine Woche. Ich freue mich trotzdem darauf.


----------



## chris760819 (29. Juni 2021)

Hey Udo, 
danke für den tollen Bericht. Unsere Schwedentour ist in diesem Jahr leider ausgefallen. Irgendwie tut´s dann richtig gut, etwas von dort oben zu lesen. 

Zu Deinen Überfahrten: 
Wir wären in diesem Jahr auch zum ersten Mal mit der TT-Line Travemünde-Trelleborg gefahren.  Zum Black - Friday - Tarif war die einfach unschlagbar günstig. In den letzten Jahren haben wir immer die Finnlines genommen. Größere Verspätungen oder Fahrplanänderungen hatten wir mit der noch nie. 

Alles in allem scheint Ihr einen super Urlaub gehabt zu haben. Von daher, alles richtig gemacht .


----------



## arcidosso (29. Juni 2021)

Hej Chris, 

ich wähle die Fährlinien immer nach Angebot. Im Juni war TT-Linie günstiger als Finnlines, im August ist es umgekehrt. 
Ja, der Urlaub war schön, weil entspannt. Die Frequentierung des Sees war minimal, oftmals  "gehörte" er mir allein. 
Die Campingplätze waren auch nur an den beiden Tagen zur Mittsommernacht gut belegt. Ich denke, die Pandemie spielt hier noch immer eine Rolle. Dieses schon im letzten Jahr. Anscheinend hat auch der Fischbestand im See positiv davon profitiert. 
Allerdings auch die Mücken. Kann auch sein , dass der G20-Gipfel der Mücken am Asnen stattfand. 
Mal schauen , wie es im August aussieht. 

Gruß aus GE


----------



## MikeHawk (6. Juli 2021)

Toller Bericht Udo, und schön das es im Asnen doch noch dicke Fische gibt! Petri!


----------



## MikeHawk (6. Juli 2021)

Dann will ich auch mal 

*Bericht Värmland vom 19.06. - 03.07.*

Vorab kann ich sagen: Endlich hatte ich das Wetter, welches ich mir immer gewünscht habe.
Temperaturen zwischen 15-30 grad, KEIN Ausfalltag wegen Wind <3

Ein Reifenplatzer auf dem Hinweg, lies mich allerdings erstmal ordentlich bleich werden.
Run-Flat sei dank, konnten wir eine Werkstatt in der nähe erreichen, die dann auch noch meine Reifenspezifikation vorrätig hatte,
der Wechsel ging flott und so erreichten wir die Nachtfähre 5 Minuten vor Check-In close!!! 

Das Haus war ebenfalls ein absoluter Traum, keine 20m bis zum großen gut befestigten Steg.
Erste Zweifel ob der 2,5PS Motor nicht zum Problem wird, haben sich nicht bestätigt.
Der Motor und die Schraube waren top in Schuss und ohne Sturm war das Boot mit seinen knapp 10kmh völlig ausreichend.
Ich habe in den 2 Wochen bloß 10Liter Sprit verfahren.

Angereist bin ich mit einem Freund, welcher mich die ersten 5 Tage begleiten sollte und später mit Zug und Flugzeug abgereist ist.
Von da an war ich komplett alleine dort und habe die Zeit sehr genossen.
Ich habe so ziemlich alle Angelarten außer Fliegenfischen ausprobiert. Ob Schleppen, Jiggen oder Posenangeln am Steg (Rotfedern bis 1kg),
wobei das Jiggen hier eindeutig im Vorteil war.

Ich weiss gar nicht ob man das so schreiben darf aber ..... ich allein habe in den 2 Wochen über 120! Zander zwischen 50-70cm gefangen.
10 Hechte bis 90 und ein paar schöne Rapfen waren ebenfalls dabei, auf Barsch habe ich nicht gezielt geangelt aber natürlich gab es welche als Beifang.

Kurios war, das Vertrikal und auf tote Rute ob mit Köfi oder Gummi kein einziger biss kam, Faulenzen lief am besten. Man stand auf einer guten Stelle und hat es Vertikal probiert... nix! Dann fuhr man etwas abseits und hat die Stelle "durchgejiggt", sofort knallte es.
Ködergröße und Farbe waren völlig egal. Irgendwann haben sich 16cm Gummis (ohne Stinger) als die beste Variente herausgestellt, um vorallem die Zander unter 60cm etwas auf Abstand zu halten. Von allen Zandern hing einer am Stinger, verangelt habe ich keinen einzigen Fisch.
Bei so einer Frequenz lernt man wirklich einiges und merkt auch wieder mal deutlich wie vollkommen überflüssig, tolle neue hyper köder oder Rigs sind.

Die letzten 3 Tage habe ich nicht mehr gejiggt, weil ich ohne zu übertreiben meinen rechten Arm vom drillen und anschlagen nicht mehr benutzten konnte.
Auch wenn ich meinen Zander und Rapfen PB hochschrauben konnte, ist es mir auch dieses mal trotz intensivster Bemühungen mit BigBaits nicht gelungen einen Hecht ü1m oder einen großen Zander zu fangen.....

Bei einer Wassertemperatur von 23 Grad!, wohl aber zumindest was die Hechte angeht nicht verwunderlich.
Einziger Wermutstropfen; es war doch deutlich mehr am und um den See los als ich es erwartet habe, daher nicht die Schwedentypische Ruhe.

Die 14 stündige Rückfahrt, non-stop, ganz alleine hatte es dann noch mal richtig in sich!
Selbstverständlich gab es weder auf der Hin- noch auf der Rückreise irgendwelche Kontrollen. Corona ist in Schweden nicht Existent!

Seis drum. Ein Absoluter Wahnsinnsurlaub!
Petri Geil! Euer Alex


----------



## Schwedenangler (7. Juli 2021)

Klasse, das hört sich doch richtig gut an. Wenn alles so passt kann man nur rundum zufrieden sein.
Freut mich das du so einen schönen und entspannten Urlaub hattest !
Dickes Petri  !


----------



## Localhorst (7. Juli 2021)

Hi, kann mir zufällig einer von euch sagen wieviel früher man auf die Fähre Travemünde-Trelleborg drauf darf?

Wir reisen mit Kindern und haben die Fähre um 23 gebucht, wäre halt super, wenn wir etwas früher drauf könnten um Wartezeiten etwas zu überbrücken.

MikeHawk danke für den tollen Bericht. Gefreut habe ich mich eh schon die ganze Zeit, jetzt hält es mich kaum noch auf dem Stuhl. Petri zu den ganzen Fischen!

Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## chris760819 (7. Juli 2021)

Hey Localhorst,
also wir sind in den letzten Jahren immer mit der Konkurrenz Finnlines gefahren. Planmäßige Abfahrt war hier immer 22.00 Uhr. Auf die Fähre ging´s dann immer erst gegen 21:00 Uhr. Konnte auch mal ne halbe Stunde früher sein. Ich denke bei der TT-Line wird das  zeitlich ähnlich sein. Ich nehme aber an, das dir Uwe (arcidosso) aber dazu auch noch antworten wird 

MikeHawk super Bericht. Du warst fast zwei Wochen alleine in Schweden? Respekt!! War bestimmt mal eine ganz neue Erfahrung!


----------



## MikeHawk (7. Juli 2021)

Gerne gerne, freut mich wenn er euch gefällt.

Ja, ich war ganz allein. War schon immer ein Wunsch von mir das mal durchzuziehen.
Ich komme generell alleine gut klar und angel auch lieber allein.

Komisch war wirklich seine stimme quasi 2 Wochen nicht zu benutzen. Das war wirklich ein merkwürdiges Gefühl


----------



## arcidosso (7. Juli 2021)

Hej localhorst, 

lies Dir mal  meinen Bericht vom 28.Juni durch. Auch ich habe die Trelleborg-Linie genutzt. Für 2021 , besser gesagt , zumindest für meine Hin- und Rückreise , war die Dienstleistung nicht so toll.  
Bei früheren Fahrten haben ich das niemals so erlebt. Ich hoffe, das war  eine Ausnahme.


----------



## chris760819 (7. Juli 2021)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Ja, ich war ganz allein. War schon immer ein Wunsch von mir das mal durchzuziehen.
> Ich komme generell alleine gut klar und angel auch lieber allein.


Auf jeden Fall ne Sache die mir auch liegen könnte.Mal schauen ob ich das auch mal irgendwann hin bekomme. Ich denke die beiden Kollegen mit denen ich sonst in Schweden unterwegs bin fänden das so semi gut


----------



## loete1970 (12. Juli 2021)

Servus Alex, 

vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht, geil, geil, geil...Da hattest Du ja eine sensationelle Bissfrequenz. Das Bild vom Steg mit dem Rotwein, sehr nice!


----------



## Nick*Rivers (13. Juli 2021)

Hallo werte Schwedenprofis,
ich bin gerade in der Nähe des Rymmen, Lyen mit meinem Bellyboot unterwegs. Wer die Seen nicht kennt: Die Seen liegen unterhalb des Rusken, der für seinen Zanderbestand berühmt ist. 
Meine Frage: Hat vielleicht jemand eine Tiefenkarte für die Seen, oder hat dort in der letzten Zeit geangelt? Echolot usw. habe ich alles und ja, ich weiß, dass die Seen nicht klein sind und schnell Wellen...stehe gerade davor
In den letzten Tagen habe ich hier einen kleinen See(nur 3km lang) mit meinen Jungs befischt. Hecht und Barsch macht richtig Laune. 
Fehlt nur noch der ein oder andere Zander


----------



## Nelearts (13. Juli 2021)

Hej Nick,
Navionics bietet den Rymmen nicht an, aber versuchs mal hier.
Wenn Du ungefähr weißt wo Du bist, kannst Du in die Karte reinzoomen,
Oder kostenlos anmelden und dann die Suchfunktion nutzen.
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juli 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> aber versuchs mal hier.
> Wenn Du ungefähr weißt wo Du bist, kannst Du in die Karte reinzoomen,


Danke für den Link, dort habe ich sogar mein Hausgewässer gefunden!

Jürgen


----------



## Nick*Rivers (14. Juli 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Hej Nick,
> Navionics bietet den Rymmen nicht an, aber versuchs mal hier.
> Wenn Du ungefähr weißt wo Du bist, kannst Du in die Karte reinzoomen,
> Oder kostenlos anmelden und dann die Suchfunktion nutzen.
> Gruß, Nelearts


Super, danke für den tollen Tipp. Bei der Größe des Sees, ist es schon wichtig, in welche Richtung man Paddelt Werde ab heute Abend mein Glück an den Kanten versuchen. 
Wünsche allen Schwedenfans einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Schwedenangler (14. Juli 2021)

Super Link Holger, kannte ich auch noch nicht  !


----------



## arcidosso (18. August 2021)

So, ich bin nach einem Kurztrip zum Asnen ( ( Tage) am vergangenen Sonntag zurückgekehrt. 
Um es kurz zu machen, der Aufenthalt war gut , der Fang weniger. Das Wetter zeigte so juiemlich die gesamte Palette, Regen, starker Regen, bedeckt,  Sonnenschein. Oftmals auch alles gleichzeitig. Zum Glück gab es kaum Wind. Wassertemperatur lag konstant bei 22°.
Angelmäßig machte ich ausschließlich Schleppfischen . Köder : Wobbler und Gummifische.  Die Gummifische grundnah, Wobbler für verschiedene Tiefen.
Ergebnis: zwölf Fische, Hechte und Barsche. Wirklich alle waren so klein, so dass ich aufpassen musste, dass ich nicht den Wobbler befreite und diesen ins Wasser zurücksetzte. Ehrlich, alle Fische haben nicht meine Hand berührt, alle konnten im Wasser "gelöst" werden. Mein Zielfisch Zander ... ? Absolute Fehlanzeige. 
Sechs Wochen zuvor hatte ich mich noch selbst zum Zanderkönig ob der Erfolge gekrönt. 
Woran lag es ? Angler ohne Ausreden gibt es nicht , ich schiebe alles auf die Jahreszeit . Magermonate waren für mich immer Mitte Juli/August. Ich denke nicht, dass das Wasser zu warm war. 
Angelmäßig war es also die sportliche Niederlage, aufenthaltmäßig spitze. Nur ein Beispiel. Auf Sirkön stehen zur Zeit sichtbar Elche. Eines der Tiere stand in einer schwarzen Nacht gegen 0200h ca. 20 m von der Hütte entfernt. Dann fing er(es zu röhren an, das in einer enormen Lautstärke, die ich zuvor niemals hörte. Wäre ich in Alaska, ich hätte einen Bär vermutet. Da ich mit meiner Frau vor Ort war, musste ich den Held spielen.  Als der Elch mich aus der Hütte kommen sah, lief er davon . Es gibt mir noch heute zu denken, dass das Tier mit meinem Auftauchen weglief . So schlecht sehe ich auch nicht aus. Souverän konnte ich vor meiner Frau das "verscheuchen"  schildern. Dass ich beim Heraustreten aus der Stuga ein mulmiges Gefühl hatte, muss sie nicht wissen.  so nah war ich einem "freien" Elch bisher noch nie. 
Die Fauna war m.E. sehr stark zu vertreten. Elche, Rehe, Dachse am späten Abend, Fischadler, wirklich reichlich vor Ort. 
Abschließend, Aufenthalt gut, fischmäßig eher schlecht. Dementsprechend für 2022 habe ich den Juni und September vorgebucht. 

Anm.: 
Corona und Schutzmaßnahmen waren auf der Fähre, Zoll und in Smaland weitgehend unbekannt. Kontrollen in dem Zusammenhang habe ich nicht erlebt. Allerdings zweimal durch die Naturwacht auf dem Asnen, absolut freundlich. Dies wohl eher deshalb, weil nur ganz , ganz wenige Anglerboote zu sehen waren.


----------



## gehawe (18. August 2021)

Morgen geht es endlich los Richtung Eksjö.
Nachdem Olli (Die Muhkuh) schon oben ist und Fische fängt wie ein junger Gott, da ist die Erwartungshaltung dementsprechend. Dazu ganz viele Bilder von "gefangenen Steinpilzen".
Da bin ich jetzt echt gespannt und werde berichten. Zumindest scheint die Trockenheit dieses Jahr nicht zum Totalausfall der Steinpilze geführt zu haben.
Nachdem im Juni fast nichts an den Haken ging - kann's nur besser werden.

Bis demnächst
Gerhard


----------



## Oanga83 (18. August 2021)

Drei Wochen Möckeln sind zu Ende.

Die Zander hatten richtig Bock, nur an den größen müssen sie noch Arbeiten im Schnitt so 50-60 cm.
An einem Tag erlebte ich durch Zufall ein regelrechtes Barsch Inferno was aber nach 20 Minuten auch schon vorbei war.
Was auffällig war das sie sehr spitz beissen, so spitz das ich jetzt viele Gummis ohne Schwanzteil habe.
Leider machte die Letzten Tage das Wetter nicht so mit, aber auch die Ausflüge waren schön.
Alles in allem ein perfekter Ort für die ganze Familie.


----------



## loete1970 (19. August 2021)

Moin,
danke für Eure Erfahrungen und Berichte. Wir hatten gestern Vortreffen für unsere Fahrt am 03.09. und der Einkaufzettel wurde festgelegt. Bin dann gespannt, wie die Erfolge bei uns aussehen, zumal sie im letzten Jahr hervorragend waren.


----------



## Oanga83 (19. August 2021)

loete1970 schrieb:


> Moin,
> danke für Eure Erfahrungen und Berichte. Wir hatten gestern Vortreffen für unsere Fahrt am 03.09. und der Einkaufzettel wurde festgelegt. Bin dann gespannt, wie die Erfolge bei uns aussehen, zumal sie im letzten Jahr hervorragend waren.


Wo geht's hin ? Wenn man fragen darf.


----------



## loete1970 (20. August 2021)

Moin,

wir fahren an den Västra Öresjön bei Kinna.


----------



## Oanga83 (22. August 2021)

Soeben Fähre für 2022 gebucht.
Zur Info Rostock Trelleborg ist momentan für 50€ einfach zu haben


----------



## inextremo6 (22. August 2021)

Welche Fähre  soll das denn sein.Mit Auto und zu welcher Zeit, .Ich sehe ganz andere Preise


----------



## Oanga83 (22. August 2021)

inextremo6 schrieb:


> Welche Fähre  soll das denn sein.Mit Auto und zu welcher Zeit, .Ich sehe ganz andere Preise


TT Line mit Auto ja.
Anfang August unter der Woche.
Ich weiß nicht ob ich es hier verlinken oder Screenshot darf?.


----------



## inextremo6 (22. August 2021)

Ok danke, habe gefunden,aber leider am wo-ende in den Ferien viel höhere Preise.Da warte ich noch ein wenig.


----------



## gehawe (27. August 2021)

Kurzes Update nach einer Woche in Smalland:
Anfangs reichlich Pilze, dann aber wegen Trockenheit weniger.
Fische gingen mittelgut an den Haken. Aber ein paar Hechte am Hausse und ein paar kleine Zander (max. 50) und Barsche waren im Solgen und Umgebung zu überreden.
Jetzt hat es angefangen zu regnen. Das Wasser hat abgekühlt und der Wald ist feucht - also beste Vorraussetzungen.
Ich bin gespannt ....


----------



## loete1970 (11. September 2021)

Guten Morgen, gibt es in Malmö am Hafen noch eine Corona-Testststation?


----------



## Nelearts (11. September 2021)

Moin Dirk,
laut Scantest.se gibt es am Hafen noch eine Teststation in der Lokgatan 17, siehe hier.

Gruß, Holger


----------



## loete1970 (11. September 2021)

Moin Holger,

supi, vielen Dank. Irgendwie hat mir Tante Google nicht geholfen…


----------



## Nelearts (11. September 2021)

Tja, google hin oder her, deswegen bin ich Smartphoneverweigerer


----------



## gehawe (21. September 2021)

Am 15.10. geht's wieder nach Eksjö - gerade Flug gebucht  Freu
Mal schauen, ob sich ein paar Hechte, Zander und Barsche ärgern lassen.


----------



## Schwedenangler (21. September 2021)

So, drei Wochen Asnen-Urlaub sind um.
Wie immer waren Unterkunft und Wetter perfekt , nur die Fische haben uns ganz schön hängen lassen.
Auch die Pilze wollten überhaupt nicht. Kurzum . das ist ausbaufähig !!!
Leider setzt sich der negative Trend aus den letzten Jahren was Fangen angeht fort. Wir haben noch nie so wenig gefangen
und waren dementsprechend etwas enttäuscht. Ein Hecht über 1m, ein 90er und ein 88er sowie ein paar Schnipel waren eine magere Ausbeute für drei Wochen.
Bei den Zandern war es noch schlechter. Nichtmal 10 gute Zander sind zusammengekommen in drei Wochen. Mager !!
Dabei waren wir zwei der drei Wochen zu viert ( Sohn+Frau ) unterwegs !
Nun ja, langsam aber sicher glaube ich auch das der Asnen eine schwierige Phase mitmacht. Überfischung durch Angler und die 
Nebenerwerbsfischer am See tun dem Fischbestand nicht gut. Das kann das Gewässer nicht ausgleichen und dementsprechend geht
der Raubfischbestand zurück.
Ich würde viel mehr kontrollieren um den " Fischräubern " den Kampf anzusagen. Auch in diesem Jahr haben wir wieder mitbekommen 
wie in anderen Booten jeder Fisch entnommen wurde, egal wie groß !!! Schonmasse und Fangmengen interessieren nicht !
Und wenn dir dann noch stolz mehrere 50er Hechte als Top-Beute präsentiert werden könnte man kotzen.
Aber, wo kein Kläger da kein Richter !!!
So langsam mache auch ich mir Gedanken einmal woanders hinzufahren um meinen anglerischen Horizont zu erweitern.
Wenn da nicht die tollen Gastgeber und die schönen Häuschen direkt am See wären würde mir die Entscheidung leichter fallen.
So ringe ich noch mit mir wie es im nächsten Jahr weiter geht. 
Fazit : Trotz allem war es ein schöner Urlaub ! Wir waren wandern, shoppen ( für die Frauen ), beim Eishockey und Fussball in Växjö und
          haben viele schöne Abende auf der Terasse verlebt bei Bier, Wein und guten Gesprächen. Der Sternenhimmel hat uns manchen Abend 
          ein tolles Schauspiel geboten und die Sonnenauf  und -untergänge sind immer wieder ein Hingucker. 

Gruß  Ralf


----------



## loete1970 (21. September 2021)

Danke für Deine Eindrücke Ralf. Also habt Ihr Ziele für das nächste Jahr, da kann es wieder total anders aussehen. Wichtig ist auch das ganze drumherum und das hat ja bei Euch bestens gepasst.


----------



## arcidosso (21. September 2021)

Schwedenangler schrieb:


> So, drei Wochen Asnen-Urlaub sind um.
> Wie immer waren Unterkunft und Wetter perfekt , nur die Fische haben uns ganz schön hängen lassen.
> Auch die Pilze wollten überhaupt nicht. Kurzum . das ist ausbaufähig !!!
> Leider setzt sich der negative Trend aus den letzten Jahren was Fangen angeht fort. Wir haben noch nie so wenig gefangen
> ...




Ralf, 

danke für den Bericht. Auch dafür, dass Du schreibst, dass es mal gar nicht fangmäßig " so dolle " war.  Das Problem ist, dass selbst schwedische Fische eben nicht schon bei der Geburt 70cm haben, sondern normal abwachsen. 
Das ist die eine Sache. Die anderen sind die rechtmäßigen Kormorane ( man sieht die enorme Anzahl, wenn sie abends schwarmmäßig ihre Inseln anfliegen, die menschlichen Kormorane ( erkennbar am gefleckten Gefieder ) und zeitlich jetzt die Netzfischerei der Einheimischen. Nun gut, die Letztgenannten sind im Bereich der nebenberuflichen Erwerbsfischerei, dass muss/sollte man akzeptieren.  Auswirkungen auf den Zanderbestand sind ziemlich sicher gegeben. 
Ja, es stimmt, die Garantie auf den 100-Hecht, 75-Zander ist  nicht mehr gegeben. Standard ist 45/50 cm- Zander, ähnlich allerdings auch der Hecht. Dennoch , tolle Fänge sind immer noch möglich. Ich hatte im Juni ein solches Erlebnis. Innerhalb von 25 min. mehrere Spitzenzander  ( ja, man darf täglich lediglich zwei fangen !!! ) .  In Erinnerung daran sind Schneidertage sehr,sehr gut zu ertragen. Nebenbei, nach meinen Erfahrungen ist der Abend fangträchtiger. 
Kontrollen ? Notwendig sicherlich, halte aber mehr von der Selbstdisziplin. 
Ich halte weiterhin dem Eselsee die Treue. Für mich eines der allerschönsten Gewässer, ein bisschen "Small Canada "

Viele Grüße, Udo +

Zusatz: 
Zwischenzeitlich wird auch im  Asnen Besatz eingebracht. Ich habe gesehen, dass ca. 5 cm- Zander eingesetzt werden.  Die Barsche schwammen vor Lachen und Vorfreude auf dem Rücken.


----------



## Nelearts (21. September 2021)

Hej Ralf,
erst einmal Glückwunsch und vielen Dank für den offenen und ehrlichen Bericht!
Tja, wie bereits diskutiert, der Asnen ist der erste größere See in Schweden der auch eine entsprechende Infrastruktur aufweist um Angler aus DE und PL anzulocken.
Dementsprechend mies sieht es leider auch mit der von Udo bevorzugten Selbstdisziplin aus. Wer mehr als Tausend Euro für Anfahrt und Unterkunft investiert , bei dem ist natürlich die Disziplin zu Entnahmebeschränkungen schon etwas geringer. Leider!
Klar, die Unterkünfte dort sind topp und ausreichend vorhanden! Die Nationalparks sehr interessant zu bewandern und Einkaufs-/Shoppingmöglichkeiten bei Wind oder schlechtem Wetter ausreichend vorhanden.
Die von Udo beschriebene Besatzmaßnahme mit 5cm-Zandern ließ auch mich etwas schmunzeln.
Also wir haben auch für 2022 wieder unser Haus im Juni am Hummeln, diesmal hoffentlich nicht mit den durch mich verschuldeten technischen Ausfällen beim Equipment.
Bin mal gespannt was da unter Wasser so alles zu sehen ist mit einem funktionierenden Echo!!
Aber es gibt ja offensichtlich auch noch mehrere Alternativen zum Asnen wie Dirk hier beschrieben hat ;-)

Viele Grüße und Vorfreude auf 2022,
Holger


----------



## Schwedenangler (27. September 2021)

Moin,,

nach kurzer Überlegungsphase habe ich nun doch wieder unser Haus am Asnen für 2022 gebucht. 
Irgendwie komm ich von dem See nicht los und es reizt mich trotz aller Enttäuschung in diesem Jahr 
wieder dort hin zu fahren.
Ich weigere mich zu glauben das es immer so schlecht läuft wie in diesem Jahr.
Im Juni sind wir wieder 2 Wochen mit unserer Männerrunde vor Ort und Ende August bis Mitte September ist
Familienurlaub angesagt. 
Wenn alles passt möchte ich in diesem Jahr wieder an Weihnachten/Sylvester oben sein um die Ruhe und den 
doch völlig anderen Eindruck von der Region rund um den See zu genießen. 

Gruß    Ralf


----------



## Angelfreak (27. September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich bin ja großer Schwedenfan. Wir wollen auch wieder mit ner Männertruppe nach Schweden zum Angeln. Nach Abstimmung bzw. aufgrund Verpflichtungen in den Job's, wird es bei uns wohl erst der Ende Oktober werden. Mir stellt sich die Frage, ob Schweden überhaupt noch Sinn macht, aufgrund der  zu erwartenden Witterung. Ich vermute dass es da, was Stürme usw. betrifft schon ordentlich Rappeln kann. Natürlich ist es  ja immer variabel  und nicht pauschal zu bewerten. 
War jemand zu dieser Zeit schon mal zum Angeln da oben und hat Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ansonsten werden wir uns wohl auf die Saunagänge und die Kaltgetränke konzentrieren  müssen


----------



## loete1970 (27. September 2021)

Moin Angelfreak,

wir waren 1 x im Oktober in Schweden (es war die erste Oktoberwoche) und es war sehr windig und regnerisch, das muss aber nichts heißen und kann zu anderen Zeiten auch so sein. Unser diesjähriger September-Aufenthalt war sensationell vom Wetter, vor 2 Jahren z.B. hatten wir im September schlechtes Wetter, viel Regen und es war sehr stürmisch. Uns gefällt der Juni allerdings sowieso besser, alleine schon der Tageslänge wegen. Aber: die Fänge im Oktober sind von der Qualität schon besser, da hast Du viel bessere Chancen auf die Kapitalen!


----------



## zokker (27. September 2021)

In den 90-2000er sind wir nur Okt Nov gefahren und wir hatten immer Aussendusche. Ich sehe keine  Grund diese Zeit nicht zu nutzen. Wetter ist sowieso nicht vorherzusehen. 
Das enzigste was stört sind die kurzen Tage. 

Wir waren immer in den Schären und der Meterhecht war um die Zeit keine Besonderheit.


----------



## Schwedenangler (27. September 2021)

Ich denke auch das der Oktober nicht verkehrt ist. Ich glaube nicht das es zu der Zeit eine Woche 
am Stück schüttet und stürmt. Vom Fangen her würde ich auch sagen das die Fischerei eigentlich
ganz gut sein sollte. Für mich ist Schweden immer eine Reise wert, egal zu welcher Jahreszeit !!
PS : Mit Sauna und ausreichend isotonischen Kaltgetränken lässt sich doch auch die frühere Dunkelheit
gut ertragen  !!


----------



## arcidosso (27. September 2021)

Mein Juni-2022 -Aufenthalt am Asnen ist mehr als gefährdet. Dementsprechend werde ich auch erst vermutlich im September angreifen. Das nicht zum ersten Mal.  Was ist anders ? 
Ja, es wird früh dunkel, sogar richtig dunkel . Man sollte die Helligkeit ausnutzen. Aber ..., , in der Nacht anzusitzen hat auch was. Hierbei nutze ich zwei Varianten. Einmal Uferplätze , da gibt es allerdings nicht viel in meinem Bereich am Asnen. Die zweite Möglichkeit - gerne genutzt von mir - ist, das Boot ufernah zu ankern und vom Boot aus zu fischen. Der Ankerplatz entscheidet , ob ich über 360° auslegen kann oder nicht. Auslegen, dass heißt schwebend über Grund oder per Knicklichtpose. 
Zielfisch: Zander und Aal. Ganz selten beißt ein Hecht. 
Das Schöne , wenn man müde oder sauer ob der Nichtbisse  ist, man kann schnellstens die Ruten einpacken und Richtung Hütte fahren. Grundsätzlich sind die Fangergebnisse aber gut. 
Natürlich ist der Juni angenehmer. Wenn der eine 1 bekäme, würde ich ab Mitte September noch immer eine 3/3minus geben. Sollte es immer regnen, tja, dann ist das  wirklich Sch.../ schade. 
Zusatz: 
Im September gehört mir der Asnen, im Juni/Juli/August kann ich Pech haben. Im September benötige ich auch keine Sonnencreme LS50 und Mygga-Spray. 
Die gefangenen Fischgrößen allerdings, diese unterscheiden sich bei mir eigentlich nicht von den Juni-Fängen. 
Fazit: 
Im September /Oktober nicht zu fahren, ist mehr eine subjektive Entscheidung. Ist das Wetter einigermaßen stabil, die Schwimmwesten am Körper, gibt es keinen Grund nicht " auf See " zu stechen.


----------



## steffen78 (27. September 2021)

Was das Wetter angeht haben wir in Deutschland im Oktober häufig schon schlechter als in (süd)schweden zumindest was die temp angeht.
Ansonsten kann ich schwer verstehen warum so viiiiele deutsche an den Asnen oder Bolmen fahren. Ich fahre seit vielen Jahren nach Schweden und habe in kleinen (nichtüberangelden) Flüssen und sehen deutlich besser gefangen häufig hatten diese gewässer noch nichtmal Namen


----------



## arcidosso (27. September 2021)

# steffen,  
hier meine Begründung. Grundsätzlich, es gibt Tausende von schwedischen Gewässern, die einen hervorragenden Fischbestand haben.  Warum also - wie bei mir - der Asnensee. 
Erstens,
- ich finde See und Umgebung wunderschön. Die Bestätigung ist auch die Einstufung als Weltkulturerbe. 
- ich mache reinen Angelurlaub und habe mir den See " erarbeitet ". Für einen anderen See muss ich einige Tage "opfern" , um ein/zwei hotspots zu erkennen. 
- klingt blöd, aber ich sage es mal so, der Asnen ist meine " Wasserliebe"  
- selbst der Wiedersehen mit meinen Vermietern ist für mich eine Freude, es ist eine Art "touristische" Freundschaft entstanden. 

Ja, dies sind eigentlich die Gründe.   Mir reichen sie völlig aus.


----------



## loete1970 (28. September 2021)

Jep, so sieht es aus Udo. Auch in Schweden müssen sich die Gewässer erarbeitet werden und wie Du geschrieben hast, zählt nicht nur der Fangerfolg, sondern auch das Ganze drumherum, auch für uns.

Als wir vor 15 Jahren mit unseren Schwedenfahrten angefangen haben, waren die ersten 3 Jahren die Schären bei Oskarshamn unser Ziel, immer Anfang Mai, landschaftlich sehr schön, aber anders als an einem See. Die Hechte bissen wie verrückt nach der Laichzeit, um die 100 Hechte in einer Woche waren keine Seltenheit, aber irgendetwas fehlte uns. Inzwischen haben wir auch unser "Hausgewässer" gefunden. Hier kennen wir alles, haben ebenfalls Freundschaften dort geschlossen und genießen die Stille und Ruhe. Es ist entspannter als am Anfang geworden, als wir jeden Tag stundenlang auf dem Wasser waren und geschleppt, geworfen und nochmals geschleppt haben.

Es gibt nichts schöneres, wenn beim Ansitzangeln vom Boot, was wir hauptsächlich betreiben, die Bremse los geht. Und wenn wir Hechtkontakt haben möchten, wird mal geschleppt, oder an den Schilfkanten geworfen.


----------



## chris760819 (28. September 2021)

Kann meinen beiden Vorschreibern nur zustimmen. Auch wir fahren seit sieben Jahren immer an den gleichen See. Wir kommen in Schweden an und der Urlaub beginnt. Wobei, wenn ichs mir genau überlege, beginnt der Urlaub schon wenn wir von zu Hause aus losfahren.  

In Schweden angekommen wissen wir genau was uns erwartet. Die Tage die man braucht um ein neues Gewässer kennenzulernen entfallen. Bei der doch recht kurzen Zeit oben in Schweden kein nicht ganz unerheblicher Vorteil. Uns geht es aber auch nicht darum Fisch auf Fisch zu fangen. Wir halten es da ganz wie die Truppe um Loete. Schön im Boot sitzen und mit Posen und Köfi schauen was sich tut und dabei die Natur um einen herum genießen. Mehr will ich gar nicht wenn ich nach Schweden fahre.


----------



## steffen78 (28. September 2021)

Ok, ok ihr habt mich  alles verständlich. Und angel ist ebend nicht nur Fisch fangen


----------



## MikeHawk (28. September 2021)

Das darf auch gerne jeder so machen und ich freue mich für jeden der seinen See gefunden hat.

Allerdings ließt man von den Asnen Fahrern dann doch jedes Jahr mehr oder weniger die gleiche Story.
Urlaub schön > Fänge immer schlechter > Überlegung doch mal einen anderen See zu probieren > und dann wird doch wieder der Asnen gebucht.

Auf der einen Seite wird argumentiert, das man sich einen neuen See erst erarbeiten muss,
auf der anderen Seite wird sich der Asnen Urlaub schön geredet und man gar nicht wegen der Fänge hinfährt...

Mich macht das Lesen solcher Berichte doch immer ein wenig traurig.
Traut euch doch ruhig mal aus der Komfortzone raus.

Selbst wenn der Urlaub an einem neuen See nicht so toll ausfällt habt ihr am ende doch immer noch 20+ schöne Urlaube am Asnen gehabt.

Ich möchte nicht meckern sondern euch nur Mut machen


----------



## Nelearts (28. September 2021)

@ Mike,
gebe Dir vollkommen Recht und verstehe Deinen Beitrag auch nicht als "Meckern".
Ich selbst war seit 2013 jedes Jahr min. einmal am Asnen. Wir haben uns dort immer sehr wohl gefühlt!
Nette Vermieter, klasse Unterkunft, Boote 1A, Infrastruktur vom W-Lan bis zum Einkauf alles da.
Klasse Umgebung mit tollen Wandermöglichkeiten, Naturreservaten ......... usw.
Aber nach 7 Jahren kennt man sich dort aus, incl. einiger Hotspots zum Fischen. Die Fangerfolge waren für uns immer nur zweitrangig! In 3 Wochen mal 3..4 Zander und/oder Hechte zum Eigenverzehr waren OK.
Wir wollten also in 2021 mal was Neues haben und sind nach langem Suchen am Hummeln gelandet. Wie üblich Anfang/Mitte Juni für 3 Wochen.
Touristisch nicht annähernd so gut erschlossen wie der Asnen, aber das macht ja den Reiz für uns aus. Mit etwas mehr Suchaufwand findet man auch dort seine Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, Naturreservate, Wanderruten, Sehenswürdigkeiten..... etc.
Angeltechnisch durch meine eigene Schludrigkeit ausgebremst da Geberstange vom Echo vergessen und dann Akku vom Echo platt war es natürlich schwierig an einem neuen See Erfolg zu haben. Mit Fernglas für die Einheimischen und Beobachtungsgabe hat es jedoch zur "Grundversorgung" gereicht!
Und ein Dachs, Fischotter und Wildschwein in unmittelbarer Umgebung bringen mitunter mehr Spannung als ein 100er Esox (für mich jedenfalls!)
Ich kann also abschließend nur sagen: Auch 2022 haben wir wieder am Hummeln unsere Unterkunft sicher, die nächsten Jahre werden wir dort sein!
Was danach kommt weiß der neue Bundeskanzler (wer wird das eigentlich?)
Also Leute, Mut zur Lücke und auch mal was Neues probieren!

Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Effen (24. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Leute,
Wir waren vom 09.10.-18.10. Zu dritt am Åsnen! Anfangs lief es beim Scheppen ziemlich mau. Ein paar gute Hechte konnten wir zwar fangen, darunter auch 3 Stück über 100cm aber die Zander hatten mal so gar kein Bock. Immer mal wieder kam ein kleiner zum gucken ins Boot aber sonst war es nicht so berauschend wie sonst im Juni! Am dritten Tag haben wir dann auf Vertikal Angeln umgestellt und ja was soll ich sagen, das hat richtig rein gehauen, mehrere gute und fette Zander über 70cm und viele gute über 60cm konnten wir fangen!  
Beste grüsse 
Steffen


----------



## Nelearts (24. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Steffen,
erst einmal Dabke für die kurze Info! In welcher Gegend vom Asnen ward Ihr denn? Ost, West, Süd, Nord?
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## Schwedenangler (25. Oktober 2021)

Moin Steffen, 
das hört sich doch gar nicht so schlecht an. Man muss nur etwas flexibel sein und seine 
Angelart anpassen !!
So sind auch gute Fänge möglich. Wie war denn euer Wetter ?

Gruß   Ralf


----------



## Effen (25. Oktober 2021)

Guten abend 
Wir waren auf der Westseite zwischen Torne und Hulevik! 
Das Wetter war sehr durchwachsen muss ich sagen! Von Blauen Himmel und ententeich, bis hin zu kräftigen Regenschauern und viel Wind war alles dabei.. ausser Schnee den hatten wir zum Glück nicht, nur frostige Nächte 

Gruss Steffen


----------



## MikeHawk (11. November 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben,
nachdem unser Urlaub von Weihnachten über Sylvester in Bayern auf der Kippe steht,
überlegen wir spontan eine Woche nach Schweden zu fahren.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen um die Zeit dort oben? Angeln soll keine Rolle spielen,
Eine Ferienhütte wäre nett, Restaurants etc. sollten aber zumindest in der nähe sein.

Freue mich auf eure Vorschläge


----------



## arcidosso (11. November 2021)

Hej Mike, 

ich habe einmal einen Jahreswechsel einschl. Weihnachten  in Stockholm "gemacht" .  Gewohnt habe ich im  "Scandic Continental " ****, . Das Hotel liegt zentral in Stockholm , am /im Stadtteil Södermalm und dem " Gamle Stan ". Es gibt natürlich einige Scandic-Hotels , alle unterschiedlich der preislichen Klasse. Das Continental sehe ich als Mittelklasse, preislich auch für mich erschwinglich, aber kein Luxus. 
In Stockholm  hatte geschneit und  vor allen Dingen Gamble Stan sah märchenhaft aus. In Södermalm , ein angsagter Stadtteil,  gibt es tolle Restaurants ( auch preislich ) aber ein noch tolleres großes Angelgeschäft. Ein Geschäft, dass auch in der Winkelgasse bei Harry Potter stehen können. 
Ich war zehn Tage vor Ort, war fast immer fußläufig unterwegs. Mittels Sightseeing- Booten die Schären  und die "Wasa " besucht. Direkt am Schärenbecken steht das Abba-Museum, aus einer Fabrikhalle wurde ein imposanter Glaspalast. Besucht habe ich es nicht. Ich glaube, der Eintritt lag bei ca.50-€. 
Anreise. 
Die habe ich mit dem Flugzeug nach Arlanda gemacht. Arlanda , Stockholms Flughafen liegt so ca. 45 min. entfernt. Ins Stadtzentrum fährt man bestens mit dem Bus, der mehrfach in der Stunde fährt. In Stockholm selbst fuhr ich mit der U-Bahn, günstig und gut.  Das dortige Orientierungssystem auf dem Streckenplan  mittels  farblich untermalten Strecken  kam mir entgegen.  
Für deine Frau würde ich das NK- Kaufhaus an der Hamngatan empfehlen. Du setzt sie dort ab und hast persönlich deine Ruhe. Weniger Ruhe wird allerdings deine Scheckkarte haben, die würde dünn werden.  Das Haus ist extravagant und sehr teuer, zumindest für mich. Anschauen sollte man es trotzdem. 
Alles in allem war es für mich- subjektiv - ein 1a- Aufenthalt. Mit dieser meiner Bewertung solltest du aber vorsichtig sein. Ich könnte auch in einem schwedischen Stall wohnen, sagt meine Frau, würde dann immer noch sagen , alles war absolut spitze. 
So ist es, einmal Schweden und man ist "versaut ". 

VG Udo


----------



## MikeHawk (11. November 2021)

Danke Udo!
da wir wegen 2 Hunden mit dem Auto Anreisen, fällt Stockholm wohl leider aus. Das ist mir für eine Woche dann doch zu weit.

PS. meine Frau geht nicht shoppen ;P


----------



## loete1970 (12. November 2021)

Moin Alex,

coole Idee. 

Ich habe leider keine Idee, die Häuser, in denen wir in Schweden bisher waren, sind ziemlich abgelegen, da ist wenig Infrasturktur in der Nähe.


----------



## steffen78 (12. November 2021)

Mit Restaurant in kleineren bis mittleren Städten sieht es da immer schwierig aus. Die Schweden haben da nicht so eine umfangreiche Castro wie in Deutschland


----------



## Schwedenangler (12. November 2021)

Moin, vielleicht wäre Växjö was für dich. 
Die Stadt ist mit Wasser umgeben und du hast doch einige Möglichkeiten zum Essen gehen in der Stadt.
Die Anreise ist überschaubar und auch die beiden Hunde würden nicht zu sehr mit langen Autofahrten belastet.

Gruß   Ralf


----------



## fwde (20. November 2021)

2022 werde ich durch Schweden reisen - da wollte ich mir auch SMÅLAND etwas anschauen
Hat einer in den Seen (Google Link) gefischt oder sogar die eine Woche Schärentour mit gemacht ?
https://www.smaland-sportfiske.com/schaerentour - https://goo.gl/maps/HBAggqgCc7pnVPxv8

PS: Es gibt ja bei Youtube viele Filme über die jährliche Hecht Småland Sportfiske Bullseye Schärentour - aber der Fangerfolg scheint nicht einfach zu sein


----------



## MikeHawk (25. November 2021)

Meine Frau und ich werden nun über Sylvester eine Woche in Ystad verbringen - ganz ohne den Corona Wahnsinn hierzulande....das wird mal eine neue Erfahrung!


fwde Zu An den Schären war ich nie, ist sicher eine tolle Angelei aber für mich als Leidenschaftlicher Schleppfischer nicht interessant.


----------



## arcidosso (25. November 2021)

Eine gute Entscheidung.Ystad ist sehr ruhig und beschaulich mit einem älteren kleinen Stadtkern. Grüße meinen alten Kollegen Wallander von mir ( den hat man tatsächlich touristisch erschlossen ). Dessen Leichen habe ich aber in Ystad nie gefunden. Gut, die Fälle sind abgearbeitet. Schön finde ich die dortigen Strände an der Ostsee. Nicht breit, aber lang und im Winter vermutlich menschenleer. 
Also ..., von mir ein "Daumen hoch "


----------



## Angelfreak (25. November 2021)

Unsere sechs köpfige Männer Angeltruppe hat sich auch geeinigt und für Ende Oktober 2022 ein schönes Häuschen am Kösen bei Lyungby gebucht. 
Mit Sauna, Whirlpool und Außen-Badzuber. 
Die Vorfreude steigt und ich hoffe, dass, wir dieses mal mehr fangen als 2006 an dieser Stelle.


----------



## arcidosso (2. Dezember 2021)

*Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mein Arsenal wieder bestückt. Ein Teilbereich ist für mich Neuland. Die Wasserrosenbereiche waren für mich bisher wenig erfolgreich beim Spinnfischen. Das Reinwerfen mittels Wobbler pp. war fast immer ein Reinfall und mit meinerseitigen Flüchen begleitet. Der Fang/die Bisse waren rückblickend auch bei Null. Das Klatschen im Schilf/Rosengeldern ist überdeutlich, gejagt wird da dennoch.  Köderfisch abends auf Grund "vor" den Krautfeldern , ja, aber auch nicht ganz dolle. Spinnfischen mit Spinnern war gut, aber eben nur die Jugendklasse der Barsche. 
Jetzt habe ich mir zum Zupfangeln für diese Bereiche Soft - Frösche zugelegt.  In den Filmchen sah das Fischen mit denen immer gut aus. Wie gesagt, in den Filmchen. 
Hat jemand von  euch reale Erfahrungen  mit diesen Dingern ? *


----------



## loete1970 (3. Dezember 2021)

Moin,

ich habe es ab und an mal probiert, und auch 2-3 x damit gefangen, ist aber nicht so meine Angelei, lege lieber Köfis aus, oder werfe mit Wobblern. Wenn es allerdings sehr verkrautet ist oder die Räuber im Schilf stehen, macht es natürlich Sinn. Obwohl ich finde, wenn Aktivitäten im Schilf sind, reicht auch bis vor die Schilfkante zu werfen, da kamen dann immer auch die Einschläge.


----------



## arcidosso (5. Dezember 2021)

Hej, ihr Skandinavier, 

schöne Adventsgrüße, 
eine schöne und friedliche Weihnacht und ein frohes "Neuer Jahr " . 
Ich bin erst einmal bis Anfang 2022 raus aus dem Forum .

Lycka till med fisket 2022

Anm.: In der Anlage sind meine Wünsche für euch ..
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
, der Mann bringt sie euch ....


----------



## Nelearts (5. Dezember 2021)

Hej Udo,
Dir auch eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch (ohne Auto natürlich) in 2022!
Mal sehen was das kommende Jahr so bringt! Ungeimpfte brauchen ja zur Benutzung des ÖPNV aktuell mehr Dokumente als ein Migrant bei der Ersteinreise 
Gruß auch an alle anderen Skandinavier und viel Erfolg in 2022,
Holger


----------



## Schwedenangler (31. Dezember 2021)

Moin liebe Schwedenfreunde,
ich sende am letzten Tag des Jahres 2021 viele Grüße aus Schweden an alle !
Wir sind wieder auf Sirkön um ein paar entspannte Tage zu verleben. Die Ruhe ist einfach himmlisch auch wenn wir
leider viel Nebel haben. Aber am Kamin sitzen, Tee trinken und ein Buch lesen hat auch was für sich.                                 

                                                Also Guten Rutsch und hoffentlich ein fischreiches Jahr 2022


----------

